# Klaus Schwab and his Great [Delusion] Reset



## pushamaku (Nov 15, 2020)

Found this article and thought it was too excellent not to share in these trying times.

https://www.thelibertybeacon.com/klaus-schwab-and-his-great-fascist-reset/


> *Klaus Schwab and His Great Fascist Reset*
> 
> 
> *And, as we will see, he and his accomplices are using the Covid-19 crisis to bypass democratic accountability, to override opposition, to accelerate their agenda and to impose it on the rest of humankind against our will in what he terms a “Great Reset“.*
> ...


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 15, 2020)

Yep.

And they have idiotic foot soldiers all the way down through all the institutions. They order their doll houses and their busy manunkind activi-ties-- thinking they're in some scenic photograph.

Trained in universities, they never learned the basics of science or critical social historical thinking. They took the bait (swell answers) for fear of the dark (loneliness) and wound up trapped in a thin skin of social life.

I'm working at reaching them one by one, but-- from experience-- the odds of getting through are low.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 15, 2020)

One of the many "true and verifiable" photographs out there.




Pacific and righteous left-wing protesters.




Final joke for the elite-readers.

There's something missing here...


----------



## KeeperOfTheKnowledge (Nov 15, 2020)

I cannot find *ANYTHING* on Klaus Schwab between the time he was born in 1938 in Germany and when he founded the European Management Forum (which became World Economic Forum) in 1971.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 15, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> I cannot find *ANYTHING* on Klaus Schwab between the time he was born in 1938 in Germany and when he founded the European Management Forum (which became World Economic Forum) in 1971.


They are writing his life *RIGHT NOW*.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 15, 2020)

If we are told a name we know the name runs nothing because 'they' know it is illegal to use a legal name so 'they' do not use one. The names we are told play the game but don't run it.


----------



## DanFromMN (Nov 15, 2020)

So?  What do we do about it?  I have no idea.


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 15, 2020)

DanFromMN said:


> So?  What do we do about it?  I have no idea.



There's only one thing that can change anything: Communicating truthfully and from the heart with the people we are in contact with, so that the truth spreads and lies can no longer infect our relationships.


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 16, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> I cannot find *ANYTHING* on Klaus Schwab between the time he was born in 1938 in Germany and when he founded the European Management Forum (which became World Economic Forum) in 1971.



I believe most of these public characters like him, Gates, etc., are not the actual architects but just front men playing their part.  What I wonder is, is there actual physical TPTB behind the scenes or are these front men controlled by more occult mechanisms wherein their thoughts are not theirs at all - channeling malevolent forces.


----------



## codis (Nov 16, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Found this article and thought it was too excellent not to share in these trying times.


I think you are greatly underestimate them. A big mistake IMHO.
Why are they now out in the open, knowing that most of the self-thinking population in the West (which are not many) will resist ?
Don't you think they have a hand (and a heavy one !) in the ongoing election fraud drama in the US, and the BLM/Antifa riots ?
I think they want a civil war in the US, that would drag down all of the West, at least economically.
The helm would then passed over to the red dictatorships of the East.
Woe betide us.


----------



## Juzzer (Nov 16, 2020)

For years I have been labelled crazy speaking about the 4th industrial revolution, never happen they all said.. I found this last week on the uk gov website.

Government Speeches, The 4th Industrial Revolution

This is a push towards the age of smart cities/ the agenda 2030 sustainable development goals, Covid seems to have arrived at the perfect moment in time for these new world architects.. they where behind schedule.

It’s a scary time we’re in, I’d rather not be turned into a robot ?


----------



## DanFromMN (Nov 17, 2020)

THX1138 comes to mind.

Also FUCK those assholes.  

I'll not be editing this post further.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 17, 2020)

DanFromMN said:


> THX1138 comes to mind.


Gona have to find a copy of this for viewing now, thanks Dan!


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 17, 2020)

https://www.rt.com/news/506887-trudeau-great-reset-conspiracy-reveal/


> An excerpt of a recent Trudeau speech posted on Sunday has forced some to rethink their skepticism over the ‘Great Reset,’ long pooh-poohed as a conspiracy theory despite being the title of an actual manifesto for worldwide social change written by Klaus Schwab, the director of the World Economic Forum.


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2020)

Just amazing the confluence of events leading to the big re-set.  Vote fraud, upcoming debt and currency failure, bio-terror covaids idiocy, marxism on the march, systemic fraud at every institutional level.  Everything is being undermined.  Evil has many compatriots and they are not stopping at anything. It's full speed ahead to take your dignity and your life away.

I wonder if previous resets had a similar depraved political and/or social run up to the big event.  And what was that big event?  Are we going to have one of those too?  

Don't you think it curious that the loaded word, 're-set' has leapt out of the pages of SH and onto the world stage at this time?  What kind of a re-set are we really talking about here?  What do THEY know that we don't know?

What perplexes me is the thread of evil that runs through all these people and institutions.  How many are unwitting to the real plans ahead and how many know the playbook and are full on board luciferian/satanists?  How can it be that so many regular appearing folks are willingly walking into the traps ahead and want to coerce you to join them?

I think the virus in question is a mind virus, and it is infecting people to the point that it is making them crazy angry and they will lash out.

The times ahead are best spent in the company of like minds.  Better to stay away from the NPCs and those who advocate for government control. They are coming for your hide no matter who prevails in this U.S. election.


----------



## codis (Nov 17, 2020)

Starman said:


> I wonder if previous resets had a similar depraved political and/or social run up to the big event. And what was that big event? Are we going to have one of those too?


It seems so:
_Brœðr muno beriaz   ok at bǫnom verðaz
muno systrungar   sifiom spilla.
Hart er í heimi,   hórdómr mikill
—skeggǫld, skálmǫld   —skildir ro klofnir—
vindǫld, vargǫld—   áðr verǫld steypiz.
Mun engi maðr   ǫðrom þyrma. _


----------



## Jef Demolder (Nov 17, 2020)

KeeperOfTheKnowledge said:


> I cannot find *ANYTHING* on Klaus Schwab between the time he was born in 1938 in Germany and when he founded the European Management Forum (which became World Economic Forum) in 1971.


On the German Wikipedia there is some information.


----------



## codis (Nov 17, 2020)

But the English Wikipedia site contains a bit more information about his relations to I*rael, reinforcing my suspicions that he is not really German.


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm a bit off track from the Shwab delusion, but wanted to add this:

I really do feel we are at an inflection point and individuals need to make a karmic choice.  Numerous 'friends' and family are actually hardening their resolve to hang on to the MSM narrative.  They are making bargains with themselves and drawing psychic lines of defense. Some, like my brother are hedging their bets.  

Bro is carrying a torch for old friends who supposedly died from covaids.  His moral quest is to keep alive their memory.  If he were to wake up and realize the deception, his carrying water would have been in vain, or at least tainted by a revealed hoax.  He can't have that, so he makes a pact with himself to self-virtue signal to shine a light forward.  He must carry on with his burden, which hardens his resolve.  If it were revealed to him later that he had made an error in judgment, at least he could claim that he was following a righteous path.  The problem is that he is currently trading intelligence for moral certainty.  You get to be stupid in exchange for having compassion.  What a bargain to make with yourself!  

In the face of the coming re-set, the karmic choice is whether you live by 3D or 5D.  Are you taking your cues from the outside or from the inside of you?  Do you live in fear or have you freed your mind from the matrix?  Have you investigated this 3D realm enough to realize its upside down, luciferian nature that is built to deceive you on all levels?  Have you found a refuge in whatever 5D means to you?  You don't have to be a god to live in 5D or have everything figured out.  

The choice of either living in 3D or 5D is well articulated by inspirational speaker, Ralph Smart.  You know the guy who inspires us deep divers, "Mr. Good Ass Prana Baby"

Worth watching:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtieMGfb-mY&feature=youtu.be_


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 17, 2020)

Starman said:


> I really do feel we are at an inflection point and individuals need to make a karmic choice.



This plays out in my personal life as well. Sometimes when I think I don't want to continue fighting that war within myself, I remember that the time we live in is special, and decisions at this crossroads are of fundamental importance to the individual and collective destiny. For me it feels like for many people these times will define more than only this single incarnation, more than anyone of us can comprehend. The stakes are high. Once a final decision is made, there may not be a way back.

In esoteric christianity, there is the concept of a staircase and thresholds, implying that there are points in the evolution of man where a jump occurs, a change in being from one state into another. Once a threshold from one level of being to another has been crossed, the development has been cemented, it can no longer be lost. But going through the threshold into the next level of existence probably requires a sacrifice, a final decision. In the terms of Castaneda, it would be a final spiritual battle with a gatekeeper being, a test to see whether enough strength and desire has been gained to let go of the current journey, and be ready for the new adventure. ("_In his last battle on earth a warrior lets his spirit flow free and clear. And as he wages his battle, knowing that his intent is impeccable, a warrior laughs and laughs."_)
​


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 17, 2020)

All these D's where do they come from?
The struggle to accept, the indoctrination we are all subjected to from birth, the controllers, I really don't know. Yes I know the D is a dimension but the eyes see in one dimension then the brain me the illusion of two dimensions with some jiggerypokery then touch gives a third dimension, though not sure what the definition in play is. The fourth fifth and any subsequent dimensions are as intangible as the first two.
Do we 'die' every time the body sleeps and are 'birthed' every time we wake up from sleep. Dreams suggest we whatever we are go somewhere 'different' when the body sleeps though we seem to snap back in when it wakes up again. In my experience it doesn't seem to make the slightest difference to what I feel is me whether I choose this or that as I must we always where I need to be although I never seem to know the reason why I need to be where I am. 

Perhaps this bloke has a handle on it.


----------



## Starman (Nov 17, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Starman said:
> 
> 
> > I really do feel we are at an inflection point and individuals need to make a karmic choice.
> ...


I think many of us at SH have already made the sacrifice, already made the final decision.  We've also completed the battle or solved the riddle to allow us through the gate.  There's more to do, but the ground has been prepared.  We've tested our resolve and we have found ourselves with _"enough strength and desire to let go of the current journey and are ready for the new adventure."_  At least I feel that way, having been searching all my life and journeyed extensively with entheogens, particularly ayahuasca. Those of us psychonauts who keep pushing the envelope are ready, for whatever comes.

The only thing to fear is your own closely hidden beliefs that you are hanging on to.  If you can get past those, you are home free.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 17, 2020)

Starman said:


> I think many of us at SH have already made the sacrifice, already made the final decision. We've also completed the battle or solved the riddle to allow us through the gate. There's more to do, but the ground has been prepared. We've tested our resolve and we have found ourselves with _"enough strength and desire to let go of the current journey and are ready for the new adventure."_ At least I feel that way, having been searching all my life and journeyed extensively with entheogens, particularly ayahuasca. Those of us psychonauts who keep pushing the envelope are ready, for whatever comes.
> 
> The only thing to fear is your own closely hidden beliefs that you are hanging on to. If you can get past those, you are home free.


A couple of years ago i was in india, a small fishing village called Varkalla, i went for a swim in the ocean, there is no tide there so was quite confident, went out quite far and suddenly felt quite alone, when i got close to the shore the waves became a little rough and for the life of me i could not reach the shore, i fought for about half an hour and i just could not reach it, the bank of the shore was quite steep and creating a backwash that just kept me in the same place and i really thought my time was up to the point where my arms were starting to give up, my mind took over my body and just said let go so i just laid on my back with my arms outstretched and two minutes later i was on solid ground, very thankful and brimming with humility.
Sometimes you just have to let go, this was also good preparation for my journey with ayahuasca in Brazil, i tried to resist but it was awful, once i let go it was beautiful!


----------



## codis (Nov 18, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Perhaps this bloke has a handle on it.


Not sure if you are aware this guy also supports the depopulation agenda in general, and veganism + sterilisations/vasectomies in particular.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

Perhaps I should have been more specific. I was referring to the words in the image attributed to the bloke in the image not who he or anything else he has said or what anyone thinks or says he stands for. I've never met the bloke so wouldn't have a clue about his intentions. Without ears and eyes on bodies and their sounds I am totally clueless about another's intention.

Accepting without judging seems to be the way things work on this plane. Accepting you are always where you are without needing to know why or even considering why does seem to be the point we reach every time we pass from sleep to wake and wake to sleep. In that instant we give up the fantasists world of waking and come into somewhere else named dream. Stretching that point out into waking life is what this system of control seems to be about hindering.


----------



## codis (Nov 18, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Perhaps I should have been more specific.


Perhaps me too (unrelated to #metoo ;-) ).
While some of the stuff he says seems reasonable on first glance, I have seen several in-depth analyses of his public appearances and speeches.
In short, New Age BS dressed in Far-East mumbo-jumbo. A fraud like Osho.
Harking back to the Blavatsky and the theosophical society, that were nothing but a secret service project to destroy the Christian foundation of Western society. Both she and her brother worked for the Okhrana, in close contact with their British counterparts - obviously.
Guess where the "Elders Of Zion" originated ...


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 18, 2020)

I’ll let the comment of this tweet take the words out of my mouth.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 18, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> I’ll let the comment of this tweet take the words out of my mouth.



Man behind the curtain, wonder if Toto is barking!


----------



## DanFromMN (Nov 18, 2020)

Starman said:


> Just amazing the confluence of events leading to the big re-set.  Vote fraud, upcoming debt and currency failure, bio-terror covaids idiocy, marxism on the march, systemic fraud at every institutional level.  Everything is being undermined.  Evil has many compatriots and they are not stopping at anything. It's full speed ahead to take your dignity and your life away.
> 
> I wonder if previous resets had a similar depraved political and/or social run up to the big event.  And what was that big event?  Are we going to have one of those too?
> 
> ...


The sun is going to turn off for 3 days.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 18, 2020)

trismegistus said:


> I’ll let the comment of this tweet take the words out of my mouth.



A Macedonian symbol?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 18, 2020)

Seems they are channelling their inner Samurai!



Source​


----------



## Starman (Nov 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Seems they are channelling their inner Samurai!
> View attachment 2987
> Source​



The new luciferian garb.  Hey, let's co-op another wisdom tradition and pervert it for our use.  Sick bastards have no traditions of their own, they only feast off others.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Seems they are channelling their inner Samurai!
> View attachment 2987
> Source​


This looks like a scene from a sci fi film i have seen or maybe star trek, vulcans come to mind, what is it live long and prosper or wear a mask and die sooner....

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



Silveryou said:


> trismegistus said:
> 
> 
> > I’ll let the comment of this tweet take the words out of my mouth.
> ...



There's that laurel leaf again,


----------



## codis (Nov 19, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> Man behind the curtain, wonder if Toto is barking!


I suppose only the stage curtain, not the "real" one.
Those don't appear in public and present a target. I think.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 19, 2020)

One for citezenship Klingons, quite apt really.




One for codis a bearded man and a lady meet.



Schwab links
https://www.eyeopeningtruth.com/davos-world-economic-forum-what-you-need-to-know/https://lithuaniatribune.com/tag/klaus-schwab/


----------



## codis (Nov 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> One for codis a bearded man and a lady meet.


Don't know much details about sadhguru, but his great role model Osho was (in)famous for fornicating with all the female cult members of his liking.


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 19, 2020)

He's holding hands with Klaus's squeeze.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> One for citezenship Klingons, quite apt really.
> ​


Haha much more apt, also with you being from the same isles as me you probably know the slang meaning for this word/description!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 19, 2020



codis said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > One for codis a bearded man and a lady meet.
> ...


I am lately looking at words in a much different(phonetic) way and this includes names to, take one letter away from sadhguru and you are left with sad-guru, sam with our esteemed leaders, at least here in the uk, the ones leading this corona bollocks all have dick referances in their names, Boris's Johnson, Cressida's Dick, Matt Handycock, Demonic Cummings, perfect names for being effed in the behind, coincidence i am sure!


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 19, 2020)

A sky news production
​


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> A sky news production
> ​



Meanwhile in Germany,


_View: https://twitter.com/i/status/1329363308995104768_


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 19, 2020)

Be patient that man. Had to reload the bloody page to get the right url sodding youtube!


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 19, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> Be patient that man. Had to reload the bloody page to get the right url sodding youtube!


Sorry, tis my computer hour!


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 20, 2020)

Klaus has been pontificating since 1973 as this manifesto is testament to. Not sure what if any influence the thing has had on the world given all the corruption that has been exposed between then and now.
Then he produces one for 2020.
Perhaps a perusal from someone older than me, I was only 12 in 1973, would be of benefit in terms of grasping just what was going on in say 1970-72 which led to Klaus inventing his manifesto.
It's worth bearing in mind all manifestos are produced as documents for the faithful at least in my experiences. The aims etc they contain rarely come to fruition and of those few that do they are mere shadows of what they were when written into the original manifesto.

Here's the *1973* version in full;

A. The purpose of professional management is to serve clients, shareholders, workers and employees, as well as societies, and to harmonize the different interests of the stakeholders.

B. 1. The management has to serve its clients. It has to satisfy its clients’ needs and give them the best value. Competition among companies is the usual and accepted way of ensuring that clients receive the best value choice. The management’s aim is to translate new ideas and technological progress into commercial products and services.

2. The management has to serve its investors by providing a return on its investments, higher than the return on government bonds. This higher return is necessary to integrate a risk premium into capital costs. The management is the shareholders’ trustee.

3. The management has to serve its employees because in a free society leadership must integrate the interests of those who are led. In particular, the management has to ensure the continuity of employees, the improvement of real income and the humanization of the work place.

4. The management has to serve society. It must assume the role of a trustee of the material universe for future generations. It has to use the immaterial and material resources at its disposal in an optimal way. It has to continuously expand the frontiers of knowledge in management and technology. It has to guarantee that its enterprise pays appropriate taxes to the community in order to allow the community to fulfil its objectives. The management also has to make its own knowledge and experience available to the community.

C. The management can achieve the above objectives through the economic enterprise for which it is responsible. For this reason, it is important to ensure the long-term existence of the enterprise. The long-term existence cannot be ensured without sufficient profitability. Thus, profitability is the necessary means to enable the management to serve its clients, shareholders, employees and society


And here's the *2020* version in full;

A. The purpose of a company is to engage all its stakeholders in shared and sustained value creation. In creating such value, a company serves not only its shareholders, but all its stakeholders – employees, customers, suppliers, local communities and society at large. The best way to understand and harmonize the divergent interests of all stakeholders is through a shared commitment to policies and decisions that strengthen the long-term prosperity of a company.

i. A company serves its customers by providing a value proposition that best meets their needs. It accepts and supports fair competition and a level playing field. It has zero tolerance for corruption. It keeps the digital ecosystem in which it operates reliable and trustworthy. It makes customers fully aware of the functionality of its products and services, including adverse implications or negative externalities.

ii. A company treats its people with dignity and respect. It honours diversity and strives for continuous improvements in working conditions and employee well-being. In a world of rapid change, a company fosters continued employability through ongoing upskilling and reskilling.

iii. A company considers its suppliers as true partners in value creation. It provides a fair chance to new market entrants. It integrates respect for human rights into the entire supply chain.

iv. A company serves society at large through its activities, supports the communities in which it works, and pays its fair share of taxes. It ensures the safe, ethical and efficient use of data. It acts as a steward of the environmental and material universe for future generations. It consciously protects our biosphere and champions a circular, shared and regenerative economy. It continuously expands the frontiers of knowledge, innovation and technology to improve people’s well-being.

v. A company provides its shareholders with a return on investment that takes into account the incurred entrepreneurial risks and the need for continuous innovation and sustained investments. It responsibly manages near-term, medium-term and long-term value creation in pursuit of sustainable shareholder returns that do not sacrifice the future for the present.

B. A company is more than an economic unit generating wealth. It fulfils human and societal aspirations as part of the broader social system. Performance must be measured not only on the return to shareholders, but also on how it achieves its environmental, social and good governance objectives. Executive remuneration should reflect stakeholder responsibility.

C. A company that has a multinational scope of activities not only serves all those stakeholders who are directly engaged, but acts itself as a stakeholder – together with governments and civil society – of our global future. Corporate global citizenship requires a company to harness its core competencies, its entrepreneurship, skills and relevant resources in collaborative efforts with other companies and stakeholders to improve the state of the world.

Edit to add;
A 280 page pdf self aggrandising tale of the WEF over its inception till 2010.


----------



## luddite (Nov 22, 2020)

These people are literal psychopaths! I'm really at a loss for where to begin...


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 22, 2020)

But they have been active since 1970 apparently so are we are meant to assume that the hell that is 2020 and everything between then and now is down entirely to their efforts to place the authority of state as the god of gods. Klaus is knocking on a bit although his wife is a tad younger so we may be lucky enough to see what of the WEF survives post Klaus.


----------



## Prolix (Nov 22, 2020)

This made me chuckle:


_View: https://twitter.com/cerumol/status/1329943783589425154_


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 22, 2020)

codis said:


> _Brœðr muno beriaz   ok at bǫnom verðaz
> muno systrungar   sifiom spilla.
> Hart er í heimi,   hórdómr mikill
> —skeggǫld, skálmǫld   —skildir ro klofnir—
> ...



Translation please and thank you.


----------



## codis (Nov 23, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> Translation please and thank you.


Or, you can look it up yourself (Edda / Völuspá).


----------



## Referent (Nov 23, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> codis said:
> 
> 
> > _Brœðr muno beriaz   ok at bǫnom verðaz
> ...



Two different machine translations missed some lines when tried, but per wikipedia this is Norse poetry regarding "Ragnarök", with the following translation attributed to Dronke 1997, ISBN 0-19-811181-9:



> Brothers will fight   and kill each other,
> sisters' children   will defile kinship.
> It is harsh in the world,   whoredom rife
> —an axe age, a sword age   —shields are riven—
> ...


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 23, 2020)

Brothers will fight and kill each other,
sisters' children will defile kinship.
It is harsh in the world, whoredom rife
—an axe age, a sword age —shields are riven—
a wind age, a wolf age— before the world goes headlong.
No man will have mercy on another.

Very apt

Is it just me or does this guy come across like a Bond villain?


_View: https://youtu.be/0DKRvS-C04o_


Never let a good crisis go to waste....


----------



## Felix Noille (Nov 28, 2020)

What strikes me most about all this is how much it appears to be an updated 'Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion' - the agenda for the next 100 years. What's even more remarkable is that the original Protocols appeared just before the so-called Spanish Flu Pandemic around 100 years ago.

If this new agenda is as successful as the one detailed in The Protocols, then I'm quite pleased that I won't be around to see it come to fruition.

No doubt someone will pop up below claiming that The Protocols are fake, which is a bit pointless by now as the agenda has already played out. Usually people didn't read The Protocols because they had been told that they were fake. However, if you did actually read them then you could understand why _"the possession of a copy by anyone in Soviet land was a crime sufficient to ensure the owner's being shot on sight." (Source)_

The difference this time is that it's blatant. It's in-your-face ...like a mask.

*This cannot be allowed to happen again.*


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 28, 2020)

Felix Noille said:


> What strikes me most about all this is how much it appears to be an updated 'Protocols of the Learned Elders of Zion' - the agenda for the next 100 years. What's even more remarkable is that the original Protocols appeared just before the so-called Spanish Flu Pandemic around 100 years ago.
> 
> If this new agenda is as successful as the one detailed in The Protocols, then I'm quite pleased that I won't be around to see it come to fruition.
> 
> ...


I had a friend once who always called me a conspiracy theorist, nothing i could say would sway him but he would always love talking with me as i was the only one who would offer stimulating arguments, one day we got onto the subject of the protocols, he said ah it's a fake it was proven in court(i nearly fell of my chair laughing), i asked if he had ever read it, no he hadn't so i told him to read it and then we could discuss it, took him about a year with constant reminders and encouragement, after he read it he stopped calling me a conspiracy theorist and now refers to the protocols as the template!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020



SonofaBor said:


> Surely our children, while precious, are not considered inert and metallic, found in rock or soil?


No but they are considered property of the state just as you are, a claim was made for your soul and all others and as i am aware that claim has never been challenged so still stands!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 28, 2020


_View: https://youtu.be/ewXeq6SJ2As_


----------



## nothingnew (Nov 28, 2020)

Lets challenge the claim then!


----------



## Whitewave (Nov 28, 2020)

codis said:


> Whitewave said:
> 
> 
> > Translation please and thank you.
> ...


While I appreciate the international membership and their contributions, this is an English-speaking site. Translation into English is a tacit courtesy. Many thanks to those who provided the translation.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 28, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> No but they are considered property of the state just as you are, a claim was made for your soul and all others and as i am aware that claim has never been challenged so still stands!




Since you replied before I deleted the post, I feel obligated to put it up again. (I feel ambivalent about sharing some letters with so-called officials). In any case, I was referring to the term "stakeholder"-- apparently in use since 1973 and then some:

To the Superintendent and her Deputy:

_Please note your use of the term “stakeholders”, while certainly in keeping with rather draconian organizations, such as corporations, surely has no place in the discussion of children and schools.

Schools are established for citizens and communities. I resent that you call me a stakeholder— unless, of course, there is a vampire to slay.  In which case, I’d need to pass the stake to other, more agile, young and able proponents of community self defense._

The Deputy replies:

_Thank you for sending me your comments and concerns.  Interestingly, I’ve never associated the term “stakeholder” with Dracula.  In school district vernacular, it’s been used to describe those with a “stake” (akin to a mining claim) in the outcome of a decision, which certainly includes students, parents, and community members.  I appreciate your perspective, however, and that you took the time to let me know that use of the term offends you._

My reply:

_....

According to my copy of Black’s Law Dictionary (1983), a stakeholder is defined as follows:

“.. a stakeholder is a third party chosen…to keep on deposit property or money by two or more person to keep on deposit property or money the right or possession of which is contested between them…A person with whom money is deposited pending the decision of a bet or wager…”

Surely, this does not apply to a school district?

As for mining interests and claims, the same dictionary supplies a denotation:

“A parcel of land, containing precious metals in its soil or rock, and appropriated by an individual…”

Surely our children, while precious, are not considered inert and metallic, found in rock or soil?

Meanwhile, a community is defined thus:

“Neighborhood; vicinity; synonymous with locality...A society or body of people..who have common interests arising from associations— social, business, religious, governmental, scholastic, recreational.”

Does not this seem more appropriate?

As for the connotation and use of the “stake” as a weapon: 

Count Dracula is also known as “Vlad the Impaler”-- due to his proclivity to stake alive and leave to die the victims of his tyranny and military conquests. According to popular culture, the only way to kill a vampire, such as Count Dracula, is to pierce his heart with a stake. A very interesting irony, no? 

Lastly, I think you both should be aware that an Illinois judge has ruled that Governor Pritzker cannot extend his stay-at-home order because doing so exceeds his authority, adding that his actions “shredded the Constitution."

*It  appears likely to me that the orders of Governor Inslee are also unconstitutional.  There will be additional lawsuits nationwide.  *

Since scientific claims about the nature of the virus are under question everywhere but the media, you should plan that the school district will start without undue hindrance of the liberty of young people to freely assemble and learn in an atmosphere of conviviality and, yes, community._

______________________

Of course, there was no further reply.


----------



## codis (Nov 28, 2020)

Whitewave said:


> ...this is an English-speaking site.


Why do you think that ? Because most posts are in English ?
And so what ?


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 29, 2020)

*The Covidian Cult*

One of the hallmarks of totalitarianism is mass conformity to a psychotic official narrative. Not a regular official narrative, like the “Cold War” or the “War on Terror” narratives. A totally delusional official narrative that has little or no connection to reality and that is contradicted by a preponderance of facts.

Nazism and Stalinism are the classic examples, but the phenomenon is better observed in cults and other sub-cultural societal groups. Numerous examples will spring to mind: the Manson family, Jim Jones’ People’s Temple, the Church of Scientology, Heavens Gate, etc., each with its own psychotic official narrative: Helter Skelter, Christian Communism, Xenu and the Galactic Confederacy, and so on.

Looking in from the dominant culture (or back through time in the case of the Nazis), the delusional nature of these official narratives is glaringly obvious to most rational people. What many people fail to understand is that to those who fall prey to them (whether individual cult members or entire totalitarian societies) such narratives do not register as psychotic. On the contrary, they feel entirely normal. Everything in their social “reality” reifies and reaffirms the narrative, and anything that challenges or contradicts it is perceived as an existential threat.

These narratives are invariably paranoid, portraying the cult as threatened or persecuted by an evil enemy or antagonistic force which only unquestioning conformity to the cult’s ideology can save its members from. It makes little difference whether this antagonist is mainstream culture, body thetans, counter-revolutionaries, Jews, or a virus. The point is not the identity of the enemy. The point is the atmosphere of paranoia and hysteria the official narrative generates, which keeps the cult members (or the society) compliant.

In addition to being paranoid, these narratives are often internally inconsistent, illogical, and … well, just completely ridiculous. This does not weaken them, as one might suspect. Actually, it increases their power, as it forces their adherents to attempt to reconcile their inconsistency and irrationality, and in many cases utter absurdity, in order to remain in good standing with the cult. Such reconciliation is of course impossible, and causes the cult members’ minds to short circuit and abandon any semblance of critical thinking, which is precisely what the cult leader wants.

Moreover, cult leaders will often radically change these narratives for no apparent reason, forcing their cult members to abruptly forswear (and often even denounce as “heresy”) the beliefs they had previously been forced to profess, and behave as if they had never believed them, which causes their minds to further short circuit, until they eventually give up even trying to think rationally, and just mindlessly parrot whatever nonsensical gibberish the cult leader fills their heads with.

Also, the cult leader’s nonsensical gibberish is not as nonsensical as it may seem at first. Most of us, upon encountering such gibberish, assume that the cult leader is trying to communicate, and that something is very wrong with his brain. The cult leader isn’t trying to communicate. He is trying to disorient and control the listener’s mind. Listen to Charlie Manson “rapping.” Not just to what he says, but _how he says it_. Note how he sprinkles bits of truth into his stream of free-associated nonsense, and his repetitive use of thought-terminating clichés, described by Robert J. Lifton as follows:


> “The language of the totalist environment is characterized by the thought-terminating cliché. The most far-reaching and complex of human problems are compressed into brief, highly selective, definitive-sounding phrases, easily memorized and easily expressed. They become the start and finish of any ideological analysis.” — _Thought Reform and the Psychology of Totalism: : A Study of “Brainwashing” in China_, 1961



If all this sounds familiar, good. Because the same techniques that most cult leaders use to control the minds of the members of their cults are used by totalitarian systems to control the minds of entire societies: Milieu Control, Loaded Language, Sacred Science, Demand for Purity, and other standard mind-control techniques. It can happen to pretty much any society, just as anyone can fall prey to a cult, given the right set of circumstances.

It is happening to most of our societies right now. An official narrative is being implemented. A totalitarian official narrative. A totally psychotic official narrative, no less delusional than that of the Nazis, or the Manson family, or any other cult.

Most people cannot see that it is happening, for the simple reason that it is happening to them. They are literally unable to recognize it. The human mind is extremely resilient and inventive when it is pushed past its limits. Ask anyone who has struggled with psychosis or has taken too much LSD. We do not recognize when we are going insane. When reality falls apart completely, the mind will create a delusional narrative, which appears just as “real” as our normal reality, because even a delusion is better than the stark raving terror of utter chaos.

This is what totalitarians and cult leaders count on, and exploit to implant their narratives in our minds, and why actual initiation rituals (as opposed to purely symbolic rituals) begin by attacking the subject’s mind with terror, pain, physical exhaustion, psychedelic drugs, or some other means of obliterating the subject’s perception of reality. Once that is achieved, and the subject’s mind starts desperately trying to construct a new narrative to make sense out of the cognitive chaos and psychological trauma it is undergoing, it is relatively easy to “guide” that process and implant whatever narrative you want, assuming you have done your homework.

And this is why so many people — people who are able to easily recognize totalitarianism in cults and foreign countries — cannot perceive the totalitarianism that is taking shape now, right in front of their faces (or, rather, right inside their minds). Nor can they perceive the delusional nature of the official “Covid-19” narrative, no more than those in Nazi Germany were able to perceive how completely delusional their official “master race” narrative was. Such people are neither ignorant nor stupid. They have been successfully initiated into a cult, which is essentially what totalitarianism is, albeit on a societal scale.

Their initiation into the Covidian Cult began in January, when the medical authorities and corporate media turned on The Fear with projections of hundreds of millions of deaths and fake photos of people dropping dead in the streets. The psychological conditioning has continued for months. The global masses have been subjected to a constant stream of propaganda, manufactured hysteria, wild speculation, conflicting directives, exaggerations, lies, and tawdry theatrical effects. Lockdowns. Emergency field hospitals and morgues. The singing-dancing NHS staff. Death trucks. Overflowing ICUs. Dead Covid babies. Manipulated statistics. Goon squads. Masks. And all the rest of it.
Eight months later, here we are. The Head of the Health Emergencies Program at the WHO has basically confirmed an IFR of 0.14%, approximately the same as the seasonal flu. And here are the latest survival rate estimates from the Center for Disease Control:

Age 0-19 … 99.997%
Age 20-49 … 99.98%
Age 50-69 … 99.5%
Age 70+ … 94.6%
The “science” argument is officially over. An increasing number of doctors and medical experts are breaking ranks and explaining how the current mass hysteria over “cases” (which now includes perfectly healthy people) is essentially meaningless propaganda, for example, in this segment on ARD, one of the big mainstream German TV channels.
And then there is the existence of Sweden, and other countries which are not playing ball with the official Covid-19 narrative, which makes a mockery of the ongoing hysteria.


​I’m not going to go on debunking the narrative. The point is, the facts are all available. Not from “conspiracy theorist” websites. From mainstream outlets and medical experts. From the Center for Fucking Disease Control.

Which does not matter in the least, not to the members of the Covidian Cult. Facts do not matter to totalitarians and cult members. What matters is loyalty to the cult or the party.

Which means we have a serious problem, those of us to whom facts still matter, and who have been trying to use them to convince the Covidian cultists that they are wrong about the virus … for going on eight months at this point.

While it is crucial to continue reporting the facts and sharing them with as many people as possible — which is becoming increasingly difficult due to the censorship of alternative and social media — it is important to accept what we are up against. What we are up against is not a misunderstanding or a rational argument over scientific facts. It is a fanatical ideological movement. A global totalitarian movement … the first of its kind in human history.

It isn’t national totalitarianism, because we’re living in a global capitalist empire, which isn’t ruled by nation-states, but rather, by supranational entities and the global capitalist system itself. And thus, the cult/culture paradigm has been inverted. Instead of the cult existing as an island within the dominant culture, _the cult has become the dominant culture_, and those of us who have not joined the cult have become the isolated islands within it.

I wish I could be more optimistic, and maybe offer some sort of plan of action, but the only historical parallel I can think of is how Christianity “converted” the pagan world … which doesn’t really bode so well for us. While you’re sitting at home during the “second wave” lockdowns, you might want to brush up on that history.

Source: The Covidian Cult


----------



## EUAFU (Nov 29, 2020)

The reset appears to be taking steps.

Started with Covid-1984. The next step was fraud in the American elections. The idea is that the naive who trust the system (yes, there are billions around the world) lose confidence in traditional political institutions and the judiciary. They would probably love a conflict in the USA. Perhaps they will get one if the Supreme Court decrees Trump's victory, then the BLM sheep, and other idiots, will take to the streets causing chaos, fires and looting and some deaths. What they want is to intensify a deep division for a period of 5 or 6 years.

The next step will be to force everyone to get vaccinated constantly because without the vaccine people will be prevented from having work, traveling, receiving retirement, among other restrictions. They want to poison and weaken people. God only knows what they put in those vaccines. Then, there will be armed conflicts around the world. All major countries have been armed quickly since 2013. A conflict to contain China's maritime expansion is something that will also take place in 5 or 6 years. It is the same period in which they plan to explode the social divide in the USA. The plan is a civil war in the United States while a war between China, North Korea, Russia, Pakistan x Japan, USA, India as the main actors will explode. In short, a world war.

Russia will enter the war because it will see the opportunity to have a way out to sea. Japan and India try to contain China and the US to maintain hegemony in the Pacific.

The problem is that there is no way to solve the problems with such a comprehensive war, nor is that the intention. During the war, they will use "terrorist groups" to impose biometric control of the entire population in various countries, mainly in Europe, the USA, the United Kingdom.

All of this is planned to happen by 2030. These are the main events of this redefinition. And yes, they want the death of billions from starvation, plagues and vaccination, the war will claim the least amount of lives (if they don't use nuclear weapons).

I'm not even going to talk about Brazil, my country. Here the redefinition takes place since the year 1500.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 29, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> *The Covidian Cult*
> 
> One of the hallmarks of totalitarianism is mass conformity to a psychotic official narrative. Not a regular official narrative, like the “Cold War” or the “War on Terror” narratives. A totally delusional official narrative that has little or no connection to reality and that is contradicted by a preponderance of facts.
> 
> ...


I would tell you a COVID joke, but there’s a 99.683% chance you won’t get it.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 29, 2020)

US Special Forces were involved in some combat in Germany this week. FYI.


----------



## SonofaBor (Nov 30, 2020)

Multiple Sources.


----------



## Gold (Nov 30, 2020)

EUAFU said:


> The reset appears to be taking steps.
> 
> Started with Covid-1984. The next step was fraud in the American elections. The idea is that the naive who trust the system (yes, there are billions around the world) lose confidence in traditional political institutions and the judiciary. They would probably love a conflict in the USA. Perhaps they will get one if the Supreme Court decrees Trump's victory, then the BLM sheep, and other idiots, will take to the streets causing chaos, fires and looting and some deaths. What they want is to intensify a deep division for a period of 5 or 6 years.
> 
> ...


I sincerely hope we have at least a few years or even just one before we see travel limitations pushed for those who don't get the vaccine
I'm already pretty anxious thinking about the logistics of it. 
How many will starve in protest if they don't slam the button and send cops in immediately against dissidents? I may be one of them


----------



## codis (Nov 30, 2020)

Gold said:


> I sincerely hope we have at least a few years or even just one before we see travel limitations pushed for those who don't get the vaccine
> I'm already pretty anxious thinking about the logistics of it.
> How many will starve in protest if they don't slam the button and send cops in immediately against dissidents? I may be one of them


Remember, this is not about our health, or preventing a supposedly deadly pandemic.
It is about creating a new world order on the fast track - look to China for what exactly to expect.
So, no - I don't think travel restrictions will take years. They will come very quickly. I would say, less then half a year.
But on the upside, this implies no need for officially forced vaccinations.
I think in almost all countries, this vaccine will not be mandatory by law. But the corporations, who are more than willful to follow that line (in fact, they bought the government for that very purpose) will enforce a quasi-mandatory vaccination.
No international travel, no public transport, no public events, no access to public buildings without the shot. Perhaps not even your company. 
Are you ready ?
But on another positive note, the haste they try to rush this "reset" through shows their plans did not work out that well up to now. So keep on resisting ...


----------



## Gold (Nov 30, 2020)

codis said:


> Gold said:
> 
> 
> > I sincerely hope we have at least a few years or even just one before we see travel limitations pushed for those who don't get the vaccine
> ...


I will, but it's hard not to be demoralized.
So many pieces are all fitting together. From the VMAT2 killing vaccines, to nanowire technology that can infest your cells, AIDS in the vaccine....

This is nothing short of demonic.

And with travel restrictions without pokes, I hope you're wrong, because I don't want to exit this life before seeing someone.


----------



## codis (Nov 30, 2020)

Depressing and demoralizing it is. And I wish I am not right.

But here is another silver lining. I lived through the collapse of the communist regime in the Eastern Bloc myself.
Right before the end, it looked most bleak. As if they were invincible.

And, I am pretty sure reincarnation is a thing.


----------



## Gold (Dec 8, 2020)

codis said:


> Depressing and demoralizing it is. And I wish I am not right.
> 
> But here is another silver lining. I lived through the collapse of the communist regime in the Eastern Bloc myself.
> Right before the end, it looked most bleak. As if they were invincible.
> ...


I don't think I want to reincarnate. Not after learning what loosh is and reading things like this: The Afterlife Process Questioned

I've given myself to Jesus.


----------



## Nezumi (Dec 26, 2020)

few days ago I made a joke to a family member how Klaus was santa "claus".  Now today im on imdb and on the treding list i see this:


came out in 2019. "toymayker Klaus". Just thought it was funny, anyone seen this movie?


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 27, 2020)

pushamaku said:


> Found this article and thought it was too excellent not to share in these trying times.
> 
> https://www.thelibertybeacon.com/klaus-schwab-and-his-great-fascist-reset/
> 
> ...



Fascism it's an original term linked to leftist (Italian ultranational socialism), the same you use hitler, you could use stalin, as a totalitarian scheme, or to be said, two faces in the same coin.

Anyway it's all about CONTROL.


https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/16...era-involves-the-gradual-appearance-of-a-more


> *“The technotronic era involves the gradual appearance of a more controlled society. Such a society would be dominated by an elite, unrestrained by traditional values. Soon it will be possible to assert almost continuous surveillance over every citizen and maintain up-to-date complete files containing even the most personal information about the citizen. These files will be subject to instantaneous retrieval by the authorities. ”*
> 
> ― Zbigniew Brzezinski, Between Two Ages: America's Role in the Technetronic Era



EVEN, of course, as a primary target. MIND CONTROL.

......................................................


codis said:


> No international travel, no public transport, no public events, no access to public buildings without the shot. Perhaps not even your company.
> Are you ready ?



No public transport?. What I see is no private transport. You'll be forced to public means of transport controlled and forced to register any movement. The best way to do that is public transport no private cars without GPS. Restricted and controlled populations movements.



DanFromMN said:


> The sun is going to turn off for 3 days.



How do you know  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KS1Qs0i78k_


Juzzer said:


> This is a push towards the age of smart cities/ the agenda 2030



Why to call a city what is a jail?


----------



## conductor (Dec 31, 2020)

The Greater Reset is a response to the Great Reset. Supposedly, the discussions will be centered around alternatives and solutions.

https://thegreaterreset.org/
*Our World. Our Way.*
"The Greater Reset Activation: January 25th - 29th, 2021
The Greater Reset is the world’s collective response to the World Economic Forum’s Initiative: The Great Reset.
We offer an alternative to the WEF’s top-down, centralized, authoritarian vision. Our desire is to help all people find community and liberty by providing practical steps and knowledge for co-creating a world that respects individual liberty, bodily autonomy, and choice.
We invite you to join us for 5 days of discussion about the diverse opportunities available for those who seek to live in harmony with humanity and the planet, while respecting our innate freedom."


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 31, 2020)

conductor said:


> Our desire is to help all people find community and liberty by providing practical steps and knowledge for co-creating a world that respects individual liberty, bodily autonomy, and choice.


Did Klaus say that?
Certainly sounds eerily similar to the rhetoric used. 
Control the opposition by being the opposition comes to mind/


----------



## conductor (Dec 31, 2020)

kd-755 said:


> conductor said:
> 
> 
> > Our desire is to help all people find community and liberty by providing practical steps and knowledge for co-creating a world that respects individual liberty, bodily autonomy, and choice.
> ...



I don't pay attention to what he or other control paradigm architects say. It is likely that some of the speakers at The Greater Reset are controlled opposition. So what? Some of them are focused on solutions and moving forward. To me, that is what matters. I am focused on moving forward. I use my energy on what I want to create. It is for us to create the new paradigm. I hope this conference helps spur thoughts and actions in that direction.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 31, 2020)

conductor said:


> I am focused on moving forward. I use my energy on what I want to create. It is for us to create the new paradigm.


Good to read. To me that's all we can do, all we need to do.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 6, 2021)

conductor said:


> The Greater Reset is a response to the Great Reset. Supposedly, the discussions will be centered around alternatives and solutions.
> 
> https://thegreaterreset.org/
> *Our World. Our Way.*
> ...


Yes, I like this idea very much. Take the garbage fear porn they launch at us and transmute it into a populist platform for open sourced, decentralized solutions where communities work in unity. They have to blast us with negative propaganda, hoping we will lose heart and courage, thereby manifesting the reality they cannot do on their own. They need our energy. They need our fear. It is one thing to take the throne by force. It is quite another to keep it. 

Take a look at what they have been trying for hundreds of years to capture and yet they still seem to be at square one in terms of real success: our collective minds. How many generations have they duped? How many resets have they tried? This is and always will be a losing battle for them. And now the world currencies quickly plunge into the abyss of invalidity. The very means that has enabled their tyranny for so long will soon become the great equalizer when the house of cards finally topples. What they are trying to build has no foundation in reality. While they may succeed in fooling us for a time, we will never agree to help make and sustain that kind of nightmare. What we are seeing now is their great hubris. Their fall is immanent.


----------



## Silveryou (Jan 13, 2021)

Klaus Martin Schwab today vs 13th November 2020: what happened?


----------



## Safranek (Jan 19, 2021)

Here's a video by Spiro Skouras, published January 6, 2021, in which he takes some clips from a WEF talk and adds his own comments. Nothing new in here that most of us aren't aware of but he keeps us up-to-date on their persistence.

On a side note, I wonder why his channel wasn't included in the latest purges. He has 160k subs and some twitter accounts that mirrored his video were deleted.

*The Great Reset Plan Revealed: How COVID Ushers In The New World Order*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6pzXrEBqR0&feature=emb_logo_


----------



## Oracle (Jan 20, 2021)

Thank you for posting this, very useful to share with disbelievers around me .


Safranek said:


> Here's a video by Spiro Skouras, published January 6, 2021, in which he takes some clips from a WEF talk and adds his own comments. Nothing new in here that most of us aren't aware of but he keeps us up-to-date on their persistence.
> 
> On a side note, I wonder why his channel wasn't included in the latest purges. He has 160k subs and some twitter accounts that mirrored his video were deleted.
> 
> ...



I must have been reading this thread off line as downloaded pages when I had no reception and forgotten to come back to it.
Excellent thread and excellent contributions. My thanks to all of you for all the useful information to share locally.


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 3, 2021)

From a reddit post:



Someone said:


> Did you ever wonder why lockdowns or certain Covid restrictions will not go away? Because The Great Reset is here, not because the government thinks about your health and safety. Let me start of with saying: this is not a conspiracy *THEORY*, this is *A conspiracy*. Everything in this post is from Klaus Schab’s book. The head of the WEF who meets with world leaders and other important people every year. So I repeat again: *it’s not a theory, it’s real,* it’s from *HIS* book and it’s happening as we speak.
> 
> A Dutch user made a summary of this book on his own website. The summary is in Dutch, however Google Translate did a pretty good job translating it to English (sorry if some things don’t make sense in the summary). Everything about the Great Reset on the internet is vague but the book is very open about the current problem and solution (in their eyes). Once you read them, you will notice it’s already happening. You won’t find this info anywhere else unless you read the book. I will link to the summary at the end of this post to everyone who is interested about what will happen to us in the next 1-10 years. Here are some highlights from the summary:
> 
> ...



Dictator Pooh recently pledged his allegiance to the Great Shitshow:

​


----------



## matematik (Feb 3, 2021)

Someone said:


> *Government debts will get cancelled. All your debts will get canceled too. This is how they will make you accept these changes. You are debt free now!*



Won't that just cause tension and anger between people have who have avoided getting into debt and people who have borrowed recklessly and got themselves heavily indebted?

I think a lot of people will feel very angry if they've spent their lives managing their finances responsibly, saving and only spending within their means and then their freedom and lifestyle is suddenly ripped away for the sake of people who borrow and spend recklessly and get themselves into debt they can never afford to pay off.

So all these people who have managed their finances carefully are suddenly going to be told that their financial responsibility and spending within their means was for nothing and was the wrong thing to have done, that they should have just borrowed and spent recklessly like the others? That they are being betrayed by the system whose rules they've always played by and told that the system is in fact wrong and therefore their financial responsibility is also wrong? I really don't think many are going to take that well.

I can't see how that would ever be accepted by people, other than the most indebted obviously, as a viable solution. That would anger many so much that civil unrest would be a real possibility.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> Someone said:
> 
> 
> > *Government debts will get cancelled. All your debts will get canceled too. This is how they will make you accept these changes. You are debt free now!*
> ...



Solution?

Time to start borrowing.


----------



## pushamaku (Feb 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> Someone said:
> 
> 
> > *Government debts will get cancelled. All your debts will get canceled too. This is how they will make you accept these changes. You are debt free now!*
> ...



The majority is in debt and TPTB thrive on divisiveness. Apes get free money (UBI), apes defend state no matter what. No army needed.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 3, 2021)

I was hoping that Sylvia Browne had been right in her book of 2008.

"_In around 2020 a severe pneumonia-like illness will spread throughout the globe, attacking the lungs and the bronchial tubes and resisting all known treatments. Almost more baffling than the illness itself will be the fact that it will suddenly vanish as quickly as it arrived, attack again ten years later, and then disappear completely. _"

However, it seems that the PTB have a bigger plan to fulfill and its a clever one at that. It will boil down to the brainwashed masses against the conspiracy theorists. 

They only need the majority to play along as they will take care of the 'dangerous' minority. Let's hope we can tip the scale a bit before its too late.

My guess is that the Klaus Schwab version of the story is the actual one; it will NEVER go away. This spells out the END of life as we've know it. 

For this to be fulfilled, a total clampdown has to be executed on any alternative views of the narrative. I'm wondering how they can accomplish this in a short time. Maybe shutting down the net and keeping only the MSM operational would be an option, but I see that as unlikely as they are relying on it for their overall control infrastructure. So some kind of censorship policy(s) would have to implemented, like what we're already seeing with the large scale purges on FB, TW, YT, etc.

Another issue will be the courts. I suspect there will be many legal challenges (and not only by their controlled opposition), and the handling of these and their public awareness might be an issue in the tipping of the scale.


----------



## Oracle (Feb 3, 2021)

I think it's fairly obvious that how they plan to get total agreement from the public to their agenda is by rf control  via the covid control implant. Those that don't take the test and/or vaccine will be exterminated or forcibly implanted (unless they run for seclusion and they will be found), because they will be dobbed in by their mind controled family/friends/neighbours or by phone/vehicle tracking. They plan to achieve compliance through complete control of our brains.
This is the primary part of agenda 21,all the rest is just creating the scene, the infrastructure. I use the word "plan" as I still believe there is a chance for some unknown spanner in the works to occur ( perhaps like all the past micro resets?) ..... that is how "cosmic" chaos works. It's not the same thing as their order out of chaos, chaos.
If not, then humanity is doomed.
We were given free will as part of our make up, and that includes the freedom to hand it over as most will do.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Feb 3, 2021)

Safranek said:


> I was hoping that Sylvia Browne had been right in her book of 2008.
> 
> "_In around 2020 a severe pneumonia-like illness will spread throughout the globe, attacking the lungs and the bronchial tubes and resisting all known treatments. Almost more baffling than the illness itself will be the fact that it will suddenly vanish as quickly as it arrived, attack again ten years later, and then disappear completely. _"
> 
> ...


The way I see it, the WEF is the future they would like to completely usher in, but they realize that they cannot succeed at that. As has been noted by many here, the majority will ultimately not buy into the scam any longer as they begin to wake up to the immediate fallout of the vaccine agenda. I tend to doubt the official numbers of those taking the vaccine. Besides the fact that hundreds, if not thousands are either having adverse reactions or are dying shortly after it has been administered. 

While there may be a serious clash taking place right now between the normies and those that are awake to the conspiracy, this tension will quickly dissipate as more news of adverse reactions to the vaccine hits the mainstream. When this realization finally hits mainstream consciousness, the pushback will be sudden and monumental, and it will take place worldwide. Those that deeply trusted in the system will become quickly polarized against it. Grass roots uprisings in the most unlikely of places will begin springing up everywhere. This would seem to be the best time for the controllers to manipulate the economy into a total implosion. Once the economy has completely bottomed out, the controllers of your Klaus Schwab brand will then have zero platform with the populace. The people will be looking to lynch Bill Gates, Fauci and friends for all the unnecessary heartache and pain caused as a direct result of the lies perpetuated under the umbrella of this fake pandemic.

This will be when the controllers bring out their faux "populist" wing of actors, stooges like Rand Paul, Tulsi Gabbard, Macron and all those actors that subscribe to Q and the "Austrian" libertarian economics model. They will swoop in, "arrest" the "criminals," establish an interim government and currency while promising a far more transparent kind of economics. Perhaps they will employ the Q psyop to front this effort. The poor, disheveled, and broken population will eagerly jump on board, having completely lost faith in the old world style of exploitative economics. What they jump on board to will still be control, however, except that there will be a grace period, a honeymoon, where everything will appear to be finally going in the direction of self-sovereignty. It will be when this honeymoon is over that we will be introduced to the world government that they actually intended. 

So there is the kind of world that the controllers would like to establish, and then there is the world that they'll actually be able to establish, which will entail far less overall control, but they'll still ultimately maintain control nonetheless.
On another note, came across this very informative video regarding the nature of NGOs, of which WEF is a member.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/5kI14h0kbnEI/_


----------



## matematik (Feb 3, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> While there may be a serious clash taking place right now between the normies and those that are awake to the conspiracy, this tension will quickly dissipate as more news of adverse reactions to the vaccine hits the mainstream. When this realization finally hits mainstream consciousness, the pushback will be sudden and monumental, and it will take place worldwide. Those that deeply trusted in the system will become quickly polarized against it. Grass roots uprisings in the most unlikely of places will begin springing up everywhere. This would seem to be the best time for the controllers to manipulate the economy into a total implosion.



So you think the vaccination programme is actually intended to fail by design and be seen as a disaster to make people who strongly trusted and supported the system turn on it and demand its replacement, which the globalists will gladly oblige?

Interesting, would explain why they are slowly but surely allowing news of adverse reactions and deaths from the vaccine to trickle into the mainstream media, they don't seem to be going out of their way to cover it up.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> So you think the vaccination programme is actually intended to fail by design and be seen as a disaster to make people who strongly trusted and supported the system turn on it and demand its replacement, which the globalists will gladly oblige?


Either way, "they win", tis always the result of a rigged game.

Although i do not know what the real goal is, as we already own nothing and seem to be quite happy with it!


----------



## matematik (Feb 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > So you think the vaccination programme is actually intended to fail by design and be seen as a disaster to make people who strongly trusted and supported the system turn on it and demand its replacement, which the globalists will gladly oblige?
> ...



Yes that agenda already seems well advanced in the UK, especially in the younger age groups. Increasingly few younger people own their own homes, and those who do often only do so through "shared ownership" schemes which strikes me as merely an illusion of ownership. Almost all cars are sold on finance, few buy them outright these days. In fact I would suspect most purchases of any significant value are on credit these days.

It seems that the "Great Reset" plan is almost there as far as the UK goes, and has been for several years now. Although this country is probably further along with the agenda than most, so the "Great Reset" is likely more about bringing the countries into line where there's still significant resistance to this debt based, own nothing society.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 3, 2021)

matematik said:


> Yes that agenda already seems well advanced in the UK, especially in the younger age groups. Increasingly few younger people own their own homes, and those who do often only do so through "shared ownership" schemes which strikes me as merely an illusion of ownership. Almost all cars are sold on finance, few buy them outright these days. In fact I would suspect most purchases of any significant value are on credit these days.


I thought this too but it is not the case here in the uk, you see even though i paid real money(sarcasm) for the piece of metal with wheels on it, I do not in fact own said metal, I gave away ownership through the act of registration and i am now the registered keeper, although i am still liable fro any penalties incured, it is like this all the way up the proverbial tree, so much so that even the name that i use is not my own as it is copyrighted by an entity calling itself the CROWN CORPORATION, caps intended.

I still can't figure out why they want this to change because it is a boondoggle for those in the now and not enough people now better to really challenge it, of course if the psy op is for some other means, for instance some kind of religious narrative then it makes a little more sense.


----------



## matematik (Feb 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Yes that agenda already seems well advanced in the UK, especially in the younger age groups. Increasingly few younger people own their own homes, and those who do often only do so through "shared ownership" schemes which strikes me as merely an illusion of ownership. Almost all cars are sold on finance, few buy them outright these days. In fact I would suspect most purchases of any significant value are on credit these days.
> ...



The leasehold system in the UK is also ridiculous, with almost all flats and even many houses being sold most often with 99 year leases, meaning that the lease will need to be regularly extended and money paid to the leaseholder to maintain its value, it also obviously means that the "homeowner" doesn't actually own the land the home is built on.

This system is ridiculous archaic and unfair, I'm yet to come across another country that has such a system. In most countries even flats are technically freehold, as they are usually sold with a share of the freehold. You're right, the system in the UK is set up almost perfectly for the benefit of the establishment, far more so than it is in most other countries as far as I can see. Unless the "Great Reset" plan is to use the UK as a model for the NWO?


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 5, 2021)

The *YouTube official (very short) video* released by the World Economic Forum (WEF) is a gem, in that it reveals the Davos Alliance more fully than ever before. A calming, reassuring and irritating female voice-over tells us that shareholder capitalism is dead, so the answer is stakeholder capitalism that looks after everyone – and especially the Planet. If you’re really thick and believe in the bellybutton fairy, it sounds just like the mutualist entrepreneurial local capitalism I’ve been boffing on about since 2006. But of course, it isn’t.

The first bit of unbelievable guff we’re given is that everything is collapsing and life sucks. Whereas the truth is that everything was pretty good until, over time, greedy trade unionism, greedy oil barons, greedy neoliberals, hegemonist neocons, monetarist chimps, eternal growth fantasists, crooked bankers, rigged bourses and Zirp buggered it all up. Now as it happens – with the exception of workers’ unions encouraged by the Lefties now rebranded as Greens and virologists – the top 2,500 Davos charlies have used the last half-century to cream off all the goodies (they now own 65% of all global wealth). So it takes an Olympic long-jump of faith to accept that they’re only now pushing the Great Reset from the very best of motives.

But they have developed a secret hoodwink that has all the Earth mothers, blocist State bureaucrats, Greens, deluded academics and useful political idiots on board. As ever, it’s a Utopian vision which can be summed up as ‘The technocratic One-World Global Village in which all terrorism, disease, climate change and inequality have been expunged from Paradise Earth by millions of robots we’ll all want to shag’.

Cue Coca Cola kids with rotten teeth teaching the world how to sing about The Real Thing.

Among the things not covered by the WEF/Davos agenda is what happens to all that 65% of global boulah currently in the hands of billionaires; how a Dow index at 31,000 can be brought back to reality at around 9,000 without financial and fiscal disaster; what the Islamic and Chinese fanatics think about the idea; how post-Covid plus Biden plus EU Sovereign debt can be normalised without mass tax rises and cuts to social services; what all the “20 per cent on the gross” shareholders will do once they’re locked out of the fun and asked to smile a wan smile when CEOs anounce that they are in businest in pursuit of The Higher Ideal; what happens to the secret surveillance State; and last but most important of all, how to pay for 8 billion proles to sit around doing not a lot.



“Suddenly – and entirely against his will – Klaus felt his right hand heading north to strangle him”

Opah Klaus may be, for all I know, just a well-meaning old gentleman; in which case, it doesn’t look like he’s done the necessary prep – the Alles Klar thing – for which Germans are so famous. But there are plenty of clouds around his Reset rainbow to go further, and suggest that philanthropy is not the only spanner in his works.

If you thought the 2,500 having 65% of the wealth on Earth was obscene, it might interest you to know that *just eight of them* own 50%. Klaus loves them all – especially Bill Gates and Mark Zuckerberg.

Schawb was born a German, but took the tax loophole on wealth and is now Swiss. Not keen on all social contribution, then.

The annual surplus of his ‘forum’ is estimated to be $150million, which perhaps should be called a ‘forThem’: the WEF is anally secretive, and has only rarely released any details of the half century’s worth of debate there. What we can say without fear of contradiction is that during its 50-years of existence, the stakeholder capitalism it purports to promote has not done all that well. For although neoliberal devotees and central banks like to show that income disparities are better now versus 1971 (based on real wages and inflation, I would hotly dispute even that) the real picture emerges on the dimension of *wealth*, not income.

Although wealth inequality has been a case of fewer and fewer owning more and more (especially since the 2008-9 financial crisis) up until that time the lower middle and middle demographics also saw their wealth double. So nobody’s clambering up the walls of the Billionaire’s Bastille just yet. If post 2008 trends continue however, within twenty years the top 0.1% alone will own more wealth than the global middle class.

You may have more than enough money, but once you own $60 billion, you’re sixty thousand times richer than someone with a total estate of $1 million. Very little increased clout accrues to a millionaire today. Beyond $10 billion, wealth morphs into more absolute power than you could imagine in your wildest fantasies. That’s the point; and it’s the only one that matters. Because with such power come delusions of grandeur, and a level of narcissism all the way up to megalomania.

It is not conducive to Great Resets in which your average billionaire gives that kind of power back to The People – or even to just some ‘other people’ rather than just one person. Soros, Zuckerberg, Bezos, Gates and even Bambi Blair may have ‘philanthropic’ foundations; but they are, each and every one of them, extremely efficient ways of reducing a massive tax bill.

I suppose my bottom line here would be that on this, the Golden Anniversary of WEF’s foundation, we have to ask why more and more of the gold is in the pockets of the 0.1 per cent who meet each year in heavily guarded luxury in a country that welcomes the gigarich with the promise of minute tax levels.

If you’re new to The Slog, don’t write this off as socialist envy on my part: I am a confirmed and practising mutualist, but I have been an entrepreneurial capitalist during those same fifty years – because I think that system is by far the best guarantee of a democratic rule of law offering socially responsible freedoms and a stable culture.

I’m also very real, and blissfully devoid of Utopianism. My message today is simple: the issue we’re facing is not forced wealth equality. The issue is whether a Great Reset planned and executed by those with unbridled power – and odd ideas about transhumanism – is likely to deliver anything but slavery (or genocide) to all of us beneath a Kommissariat of perhaps ten million people.

This forum may not be Davos, but it is open to any and all respectfully expressed opinions.

Source


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 5, 2021)

Starman said:


> I'm a bit off track from the Shwab delusion, but wanted to add this:
> 
> I really do feel we are at an inflection point and individuals need to make a karmic choice. Numerous 'friends' and family are actually hardening their resolve to hang on to the MSM narrative. They are making bargains with themselves and drawing psychic lines of defense. Some, like my brother are hedging their bets.
> 
> ...


Wise words, thank you!


----------



## Safranek (Feb 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> *YouTube official (very short) video*



I read through some of the comment on that video and they're hilarious. There seem to be a lot of people in the know and I hope all of them are passing on what they know.


----------



## Citezenship (Feb 5, 2021)

Safranek said:


> kd-755 said:
> 
> 
> > *YouTube official (very short) video*
> ...


It is very strange and a huge contrast between stuff i read online and the reality on the street, maybe google only lets me see what i want to see because when ever i go outside there are masks everywhere, i am the only one who will not wear one in the supermarkets.

I think most folks who wear the mask know or at least their subconscious knows because they can not keep eye contact for more than a fraction of a second before the shamefully look away, but very few are willing to discuss it openly, there are a few, in my opinion heroically belligerent old folks that just don't give a ****, these are my new heroes!


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 11, 2021)

Masks everywhere here too. I am not the lone masked unmasked ranger for sure but there are not many of us, persistent though we are!

As for Klaus and his dreams of wordlwide communism.



> *The Who of the Great Reset*
> 
> I was quite surprised the other day, for instance, to discover that while his operation is very profitable and attracts all the BSD billionaires at large, Klaus Schwab himself is only worth $16 million….and corporately, he doesn’t have clout in the billions. I write ‘only’ advisedly because what would seem like megawealth to most is regarded as grab-bag peanuts among his gigarich guests and clients. Opah Klaus is not a useful idiot, he is a skilled image manipulator and gives off an air of wealthy philanthropy that the fluffies find impressive. However, when it comes to an _actual_ reset of the world’s financial system, he is more visible but less powerful than the IMF. Like the average media mogul and senior bought politician, he works _for_ the 0.1% as part of the 3%.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 26, 2021)

A long yet interesting article Schwab Family Values



> “In searching for a common enemy against whom we can unite, we came up with the idea that pollution, the threat of global warming, water shortages, famine and the like, would fit the bill. In their totality and their interactions these phenomena do constitute a common threat which must be confronted by everyone together. But in designating these dangers as the enemy, we fall into the trap, which we have already warned readers about, namely mistaking symptoms for causes. All these dangers are caused by human intervention in natural processes, and it is only through changed attitudes and behaviour that they can be overcome. The real enemy then is humanity itself.”


----------



## fega72 (Mar 1, 2021)

World Economic Forum - WEF. Read backwards: FEW


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 1, 2021)

In French and German, we English speakers can forget there are other languages in use.


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 2, 2021)

They mock.


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 8, 2021)

_View: https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1368894398705045508?s=19_


----------



## Starman (Mar 9, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> _View: https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1368894398705045508?s=19_







*What's next? Let humans have "nice dreams" & use them as power cells?*


----------



## Prolix (Mar 9, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> _View: https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1368894398705045508?s=19_




Hmmm. What could be more comforting than a Black Sun to light our way?


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 17, 2021)

You know you want one!
https://www.weforum.org/videos/21559-mask-tech-uplink


> *This smart face mask tells you when to wash it*
> Posted February 19, 2021
> The BreathTech-S³ mask is sustainable and includes biodegradable and recyclable components[.quote]



Edit to add
Truly amazing how quickly the UN  can pull such huge and accurate figures out of its arse, oh wait it doesn't have an arse its neither living nor dead!



> USD 166 Billion was estimated to be spent on disposable masks in 2020. Up from USD 800 million in 2019. Approximately 75 % of used masks and other pandemic-related waste will end up in landfills, or floating in the seas.
> 
> Aside from the environmental damage, the financial cost in areas such as tourism and fisheries is estimated by the United Nations Environment Programme (UNEP) at around USD 40 Billion
> Source: un.org



And the company behind the smart mask must be one of the new world companies seen as so many old world companies are going bust.
https://www.breathtech.io/



But you still will not get rid of that reset button in your pocket, the mobile phone. will you because... reasons. Wake up!


----------



## fabiorem (Mar 29, 2021)

matematik said:


> So you think the vaccination programme is actually intended to fail by design and be seen as a disaster to make people who strongly trusted and supported the system turn on it and demand its replacement, which the globalists will gladly oblige?
> 
> Interesting, would explain why they are slowly but surely allowing news of adverse reactions and deaths from the vaccine to trickle into the mainstream media, they don't seem to be going out of their way to cover it up.




They would not let these news hit the mainstream media. The journalists reporting it would be fired and persecuted.
We have two scenarios here: they either dont have control over the mid-levels, or this is what they actually intend to happen.
Notice that Bill Gates rushed too fast to the front, which allowed normies to become suspicious of him. It looks like he want to play a cynical villain on purpose.
The thing they most certainly wanted to do with this plandemic, was to crash the economy, so small business could be bought cheap by big conglomerates, and the printing of money would boost the stock market and give reason for the implementation of a financial reset, using CBDCs to replace fiat money.
Another objective they have is to prove global warming. We all know global warming is fake, as the planet was cooling in recent years. However, with the lockdowns, carbon emissions have decreased, allowing for more sunrays to hit the Earth and then warm it. They will say the increase in temperature is a proof of global warming, so advancing that agenda where they plan to cover the sun with a spray, a idea which also comes from Bill Gates. And in this spray, they could put smart dust, which would interact with the vaccines, 5G antennas and cellphones to turn people into machines. The carbon emissions could interfere with this dust, so the lockdowns have the purpose of stopping these emissions, or at least decreasing them to a manageable level.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 30, 2021)

Notice Klaus and Bill or George or Warren or Tony haven't signed it?
Neither has Joe, Vladimir, XI, Ran, Wee Nippy, Kim Jong, and many others. Queens and Kings are also absent from the List as is António.


*The article signed by 24 world leaders *

'The Covid-19 pandemic is the biggest challenge to the global community since the 1940s. At that time, following the devastation of two world wars, political leaders came together to forge the multilateral system. The aims were clear: to bring countries together, to dispel the temptations of isolationism and nationalism, and to address the challenges that could only be achieved together in the spirit of solidarity and cooperation: namely, peace, prosperity, health and security.

'Today, we hold the same hope that as we fight to overcome the Covid-19 pandemic together, we can build a more robust international health architecture that will protect future generations. There will be other pandemics and other major health emergencies. No single government or multilateral agency can address this threat alone. The question is not if, but when. Together, we must be better prepared to predict, prevent, detect, assess and effectively respond to pandemics in a highly coordinated fashion. The Covid-19 pandemic has been a stark and painful reminder that nobody is safe until everyone is safe.

'We are, therefore, committed to ensuring universal and equitable access to safe, efficacious and affordable vaccines, medicines and diagnostics for this and future pandemics. Immunisation is a global public good and we will need to be able to develop, manufacture and deploy vaccines as quickly as possible. This is why the Access to Covid-19 Tools Accelerator (ACT-A) was set up in order to promote equal access to tests, treatments and vaccines and support health systems across the globe. ACT-A has delivered on many aspects but equitable access is yet to be achieved. There is more we can do to promote global access.

'To that end, we believe that nations should work together towards a new international treaty for pandemic preparedness and response. Such a renewed collective commitment would be a milestone in stepping up pandemic preparedness at the highest political level. It would be rooted in the constitution of the World Health Organisation, drawing in other relevant organisations key to this endeavour, in support of the principle of health for all. Existing global health instruments, especially the International Health Regulations, would underpin such a treaty, ensuring a firm and tested foundation on which we can build and improve.

'The main goal of this treaty would be to foster an all-of-government and all-of-society approach, strengthening national, regional and global capacities and resilience to future pandemics. This includes greatly enhancing international cooperation to improve, for example, alert systems, data-sharing, research, and local, regional and global production and distribution of medical and public health countermeasures, such as vaccines, medicines, diagnostics and personal protective equipment.

'It would also include recognition of a 'One Health' approach that connects the health of humans, animals and our planet. And such a treaty should lead to more mutual accountability and shared responsibility, transparency and cooperation within the international system and with its rules and norms.

'To achieve this, we will work with heads of state and governments globally and all stakeholders, including civil society and the private sector. We are convinced that it is our responsibility, as leaders of nations and international institutions, to ensure that the world learns the lessons of the Covid-19 pandemic.

'At a time when Covid-19 has exploited our weaknesses and divisions, we must seize this opportunity and come together as a global community for peaceful cooperation that extends beyond this crisis. Building our capacities and systems to do this will take time and require a sustained political, financial and societal commitment over many years.

'Our solidarity in ensuring that the world is better prepared will be our legacy that protects our children and grandchildren and minimises the impact of future pandemics on our economies and our societies. Pandemic preparedness needs global leadership for a global health system fit for this millennium. To make this commitment a reality, we must be guided by solidarity, fairness, transparency, inclusiveness and equity.'

J. V. Bainimarama, prime minister of Fiji;

António Luís Santos da Costa, prime minister of Portugal;

Klaus Iohannis, president of Romania;

Boris Johnson, prime minister of the United Kingdom;

Paul Kagame, president of Rwanda;

Uhuru Kenyatta, president of Kenya;

Emmanuel Macron, president of France;

Angela Merkel, chancellor of Germany;

Charles Michel, president of the European Council;

Kyriakos Mitsotakis, prime minister of Greece;

Moon Jae-in, president of the Republic of Korea;

Sebastián Piñera, president of Chile;

Carlos Alvarado Quesada, president of Costa Rica;

Edi Rama, prime minister of Albania;

Cyril Ramaphosa, president of South Africa;

Keith Rowley, prime minister of Trinidad and Tobago;

Mark Rutte, prime minister of the Netherlands;

Kais Saied, president of Tunisia;

Macky Sall, president of Senegal;

Pedro Sánchez, Prime Minister of Spain;

Erna Solberg, prime minister of Norway;

Aleksandar Vučić, president of Serbia;

Joko Widodo, president of Indonesia;

Volodymyr Zelensky, president of Ukraine;

Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus, director-general of the World Health Organisation.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 30, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Notice Klaus and Bill or George or Warren or Tony haven't signed it?
> Neither has Joe, Vladimir, XI, Ran, Wee Nippy, Kim Jong, and many others. Queens and Kings are also absent from the List as is António.
> 
> 
> ...


I am real suspicious of treaties lately, an agreement of the few for the many, when treaties get broken they can also have dire consequences that the few have agreed the many will be liable for, just like our death cert system but for whole countries, truly the paper/papal that binds!

Wonder if this guy will be sining(not mistake) us in.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Papal_legate
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claudio_Gugerotti


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 30, 2021)

Solidarity is a legal term, the entire article is in reality a document written in legalese but Solidarity is the literal key word to understanding what is being written.

*What is SOLIDARITY?*
a term given to the situation where a group of people will band together for the performance of a contract.


A GROUP OF PEOPLE ergo not you or me or anyone outside of those 24 names.


And contract?
*What is CONTRACT?*
An agreement, upon sufficient consideration, to do or not to do a particular thing. 2 Bl. Comm. 442; 2 Kent, Comm. 449. Justice v. Lang, 42 N. Y. 496, 1 Am. Rep. 576; Edwards v. Kearzey, 96 U. S. 599, 24 L. Ed. 793; Canterberry v. Miller, 76 111. 355. A covenant or agreement between two or more persons, with a lawful consideration or cause. Jacob. A deliberate engagement between competent parties, upon a legal consideration, to do or abstain from doing, some act. Wharton. A contract or agreement is either where a promise is made on one side and assented to on the other; or where two or more persons enter into engagement with each other by a promise on either side. 2 Steph. Comm. 54. A contract is an agreement by which one person obligates himself to another to give, to do. or permit, or not to do. something expressed or implied by such agreement. Civ. Code I,a. art. 1761; Fislc v. Police Jury. 34 La. Ann. 45. A contract is an agreement to do or not to do a certain thing. Civ. Code Cal.

Source


----------



## matematik (Apr 1, 2021)

I wonder if the abolition of combustion engine cars in favour of electric cars will be a big part of Agenda 21/2030 rural depopulation. It seems to me that electric cars are only intended to be accessible to a few, and that the charging infrastructure will be very limited compared to petrol stations.

Once conventional cars are banned, people who live outside of "hub cities" will find getting around very difficult. In the UK at least public transport outside of major cities tends to be poor to non-existent, so once conventional cars are phased out living outside of the cities will become unviable for many people, and in the UK this really isn't very far away, the government here has said they will ban the sale of new combustion engine cars starting from 2030. I think abolition most peoples' main mode of transport outside the cities is a big part of how the powers that be will bring about rural depopulation and megacities.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 2, 2021)

Here take this or leave it your choice.
Uncle Klaus writes in one of his books "you will own nothing". Well all he is doing is stating the bleeding obvious. You don't own anything, you cannot own anything. Ownership is a myth.
When my father died he left everything he thought he owned here. Life whatever it is left the room and everything including the body he used in life did not travel with him, assuming he went somewhere. The penny didn't really drop until my mother died a couple of years later.
She too left everything she owned ligging around including her body. The spark of life the soul the whatever the hell it is energy of life etc buggered off but nothing else did. Ownership is an idea a notion we idiots adopt as the way things have to be because someone else told us it is so.

Ownership is found in claims made in speech and in writing, usually the latter. It is based on the claimant 'proving' who they are by use of a legal identity.  This legal identity goes under the guise of citizen. It is made up of three components, a legal name, a legal address, a date of birth. None of these three things belong to you and crucially you never asked their creator for its permission to use them.
Think I'm nuts, well I likely am but bear with me.

The legal name is nothing more than a register entry created by a government employee, a Registrar in a Register of Births.
The date of birth is nothing more than an a register entry created by a government employee, a Registrar in a Register of Births.
The legal address is nothing more than a register entry in a Gazetteer of Addresses created by  a government employee.

Government employees brought these things into existence on paper, the only place they exist anywhere. You and I can never see these Registers, pieces of paper to check their veracity or amend or do anything to them.

My parents gave me a name and a surname. I had no part in its creation nor given the chance of deciding whether I needed one. The sound it makes is the same as the sound the legal name makes when spoken. That is how I was tricked by ignorance on their part into using another's property for gain thus began a life of fraud.
Same with the D.O.B.
Though present at my birth I had no part in determining the date it occurred and I could not inform the Registrar of anything.
The address at least in the United Kingdom is in two parts both created by different government employees.
The street address is created by the Registrar of the Gazette and the postcode is created by an employee of the Postmaster General.

These three things none all of which I have no claim on which are in the control of government employees are the basis upon which everything I am told is civilised stands.
Think you own your car?
Well you don't as it has a Vehicle Identification Number issued by a government employee and it is recorded in the VIN Register. Stop paying Vehicle Excise Duty on the car and the actual owner will turn up, clamp it then cart it away then crush it.
Were it actually owned by YOU then they would be stealing the property of another and YOU could kick their arse in a Court of Law.
Car ownership being the most obvious example.
People find it hard to realise they do not own the legal name but try asking to see the Register. That may convince you. Or ask yourself why you only ever have a COPY of the Register Entry which bears the title Birth Certificate.
Try getting a mobile phone up and running without using a legal identity.
Think you own title to land, guess what happens when the physical land is required for something else.

As I said I am likely bonkers but you are already in the state of non ownership because that is the natural state of being. Accepting this is hard, too hard for many but please do try and disprove it. Not to me but too yourself.
The good news is that even Uncle Klaus will leave everything including his body ligging about when his light goes out.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 3, 2021)

And lo and behold the behemoth that is the BBC in the form of a article written
*By Katie Prescott*
Business correspondent
Source

One leg of legal identity writ large.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 11, 2021)

The WEF and its members are solutions seeking  problems.
Have a listen, thirty minutes long.
_View: https://soundcloud.com/world-economic-forum/seeking-a-cure-for-the_​


----------



## matematik (Apr 14, 2021)

I wonder if they intend to dismantle the City of London. City firms are moving large amounts of their operations to EU financial centres like Frankfurt, Amsterdam, Dublin, etc. Amsterdam now trades more shares than London.

Also, Boris Johnson's Brexit "deal" doesn't provide recognition for financial services, so when the temporary recognition expires in 2022, it won't be easy for City based firms to even operate in EU countries.

It seems that the City and the Crown's "time's up", they no longer have a role to play in the NWO which is why the City is being dismantled and the Royal family the object of continual negative press.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 14, 2021)

New London Town (NLT)





​In the meantime...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHHZe0qszmo_​


----------



## matematik (Apr 22, 2021)

I'm a bit suspicious about the simmering unrest between Russia and Ukraine, that feels like it could kick off at any minute. It seems clear to me that Putin's goal is resurrecting the Soviet Union, now rebranded the "Eurasian Union", which I think is what the powers that be want.

The fall of the Soviet Union was a big ideological blow to the globalists that set them back decades. Putin's main advisor on this is Alexander Dugin, who is very much a globalist and occultist.

I suspect that the plan is for Russia to suddenly invade Ukraine and take it over, and the response from the US and "the West" in general will be weak and will just let them get away with it. This will signify that "the West" is over, and that this is the era of Russia and China now.

I notice that pro-Russian propaganda seems to be everywhere at the moment and that Soviet stuff is regularly portrayed as cool and nostalgic, they are definitely being lined up as one of the next "superpowers", along with China. Many Westerners are now very pro-Russian, so public appetite for any sort of military confrontation with Russia will be extremely limited. This is all by design.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

Joe Biden is the Beacon of Hope against Evil Russians


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 22, 2021)

matematik said:


> I'm a bit suspicious about the simmering unrest between Russia and Ukraine, that feels like it could kick off at any minute. It seems clear to me that Putin's goal is resurrecting the Soviet Union, now rebranded the "Eurasian Union", which I think is what the powers that be want.
> 
> The fall of the Soviet Union was a big ideological blow to the globalists that set them back decades. Putin's main advisor on this is Alexander Dugin, who is very much a globalist and occultist.
> 
> ...


Very interesting developments! One thing I'm looking forward to is seeing the pushback from the populace. If any people are awake to the hypocrisy of their governments, it's gotta be the Russians and Ukrainians. Yes, the fall of the Iron Curtain was a serious setback for the cabal, but they managed to stay on top all the same with some very minor rollbacks of the worst of their draconian laws that they seem to be trying to repackage and re-insert. The more they ramp things up, the more the populace will rebel, since they have everything to gain and nothing to lose in pushing back. As these developments reach a boiling point, we get closer and closer as oppressed populations throughout the world. Solidarity and unity is the age old solution. They cannot win against a unified populist.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a bit suspicious about the simmering unrest between Russia and Ukraine, that feels like it could kick off at any minute. It seems clear to me that Putin's goal is resurrecting the Soviet Union, now rebranded the "Eurasian Union", which I think is what the powers that be want.
> ...


I think the fall of the Iron Curtain was a big win for the Cabal, with their oligarchs stealing everything they could from Russia. This is why they hate Putin so much imo


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 22, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...


They definitely used it to their advantage, as they always do. We are living in different times now, with foresight of what has already been done against the people by oppressive governments. Hopefully these lessons will not be lost us or them.


----------



## matematik (Apr 22, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...



The Soviet Union was probably created and always run by the cabal any way, the theft of state assets by oligarchs and the general chaos of the 90s was probably mainly to punish Russians for rebelling, to make them want the Soviet Union back and also make them contemptuous of "the West", and it seems to have been largely effective in achieving that, unsurprisingly.

Putin is most likely a member of the cabal in my opinion, playing his side of the Hegelian dialectic, although I know a lot of people disagree on this. His role was probably always rebuilding the Soviet Union, which is becoming more and more apparent as this gets closer to fruition.

It also seems to me that the Western media has gone to great lengths to build a cult of personality around Putin and to generally to create strong PR for Russia in Western countries, it seems unlikely they would do this if Russia wasn't fundamentally part of the NWO.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

matematik said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Collapseinrealtime said:
> ...


URSS was certainly created by them, but Russians managed to "nationalize" their state. The proof is that those guys had to flee from Russia and where did they go? America! From that moment onwards Russia became an enemy to destroy. They did it in the '90s until Putin arrived. I agree on the Hegelian dialectic part. But the "third party" was destroyed some time ago in the past and now the conflct is between the Cabal proper and the "rebels" who want to take back their economy in their own way. So the Cabal is surely present in Russia but it is clear that Putin acted against it multiple times.

I am now waiting for a new article by Miles Mathis called "Putin is a Jew homosexual actor".


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 22, 2021)

matematik said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Collapseinrealtime said:
> ...


Putin is definitely a major part of the cabal. The conflicts we are seeing are just theater to create the illusion of left versus right, Putin being on the right wing. Behind the scenes, Putin, Trump, and Biden are all run by the Chabad Lubavitchers, the Ultra Orthadox Hasidic Khazars that handle and plan all political developments in behalf of their Rothschild bosses. The "good guys" versus the "bad guys" narrative is the product of bad Hollywood fiction. It blows my mind that so many still buy into it. Just follow the money and it all begins to make sense quite easily.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> matematik said:
> 
> 
> > Silveryou said:
> ...


There are many clues and actual measures taken by Putin that contradict this vision, both in economy and ideology. My personal thought is that we are dealing with an active rebellion against the "West" (meaning, sadly, the Cabal) by Russia and China. In the meantime they also have diplomacy running to try avoid some bad scenario that, in my opinion, will be inevitable as the Cabal has shown in the past to those who want to leave them.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 22, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > matematik said:
> ...


An interesting idea I have heard many times from many researchers. Is there an internal conflict within the cabal that we are seeing play out? There's no way to know for certain, but I cannot dismiss that possibility. You have your hotheads that thrive on the direct short term suffering of the people and then you have your cooler heads that move one step at a time towards further control, employing more clandestine methods. Perhaps there is a conflict taking place within the cabal that is being managed by an even higher hand than the Rothschilds, the true hidden hand. 

Whatever we are seeing play out in public is merely the tip of the spear. No doubt there are many parameters to this, but ultimately it is a game with many players acting out their parts either assigned or seized. I am open to all possibilities while cautiously skeptical, especially from sources that seem to be the most genuine, since we, as a trusting and benevolent people have lived careers and generations of being fooled over and over again to our own demise. I am also optimistic that perhaps this time period is a special one, since we are so much more aware of their deceptions than ever before. Time will tell and the truth will inevitably come out for all to see.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

Collapseinrealtime said:


> Silveryou said:
> 
> 
> > Collapseinrealtime said:
> ...


What I know for sure is that the Cartel behind all of this has the nations at its feet through debt. In the West they probably own the judgement system (which is almost hidden as if it counts zero) and the politicians are instructed in private meetings such as the Bilderberg, or when they are Royals, they have become part of the same families during the last 200 years at least. From this point of view Russia (and even more China) seem to me quite fresh, so to say, but they have to lower their heads to the economic cartel nonetheless. So I think that this time (as the other event many years ago) the real problem for the Cartel is the growing economic power of China, the real threat for them. From my perspective I would be very happy to see the parasites on their knees. At the same time I understand the fears for a new Communist World Order, but wasn't it created by the Western Cartel in the first place? And how can we be sure that they are maniacs as the ones who took over Russia in the '20s? It seems to me that these fears are created by the ones who committed those crimes in the first place and now attributed to modern Russians and especially Chinese without any kind of proof.


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Apr 22, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> Collapseinrealtime said:
> 
> 
> > Silveryou said:
> ...


Yes, this is all about debt enslavement, which means their power is founded on a house of cards. Right now they are shuffling and scrambling to consolidate as much power as possible, but it seems like they are merely rearranging the deck chairs of a sinking yacht. They essentially have two options: mass debt forgiveness (Jubilee), replaced by a sound, transparent currency that can no longer be manipulated; or, a complete collapse, followed by a massive revolution such as we have never seen before where we take our power back the very hard way. In either scenario, the yacht sinks. Their time is over and they know it. Their distraction dance is becoming less and less effective. We're just not buying it anymore. I suppose for the first time in many centuries they are the ones truly terrified. Since they are so weak, their last push is to appear strong. We, the sleeping giant are beginning to wake up. We may appear weak and dumb right now, but that is all about to change.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> I am now waiting for a new article by Miles Mathis called "Putin is a Jew homosexual actor".



*"Proof" *that Putin is a Jewish homosexual actor


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPqOc4lOYuk_


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

I really don't know about the "poo-tin", sounds like a euphemism.

I don't think that for those that demonstrate such authority and inclusion(in the club) in all other areas would be so sloppy to let a lone wolf or should I say bear to mark such a wide piece of territory.

There is a rumour that Anal Scccchwab likes a bit of the extra curricular.....




 ​Please remove if too offensive.


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHH


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 22, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> holy crap is that real?


I have no idea what real is!


----------



## Silveryou (Apr 22, 2021)

Vagabond said:


> holy crap is that real?


Hope it was not in Puglia


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 24, 2021)

One to download and store on the off chance you are still alive and kicking in 2022. 
From here
http://reports.weforum.org/global-risks-report-2021/


Technology and commerce will save THEM.
All Hail Klaus.


----------



## Jd755 (Apr 26, 2021)

The same academic organisations running the COCO scam, colour me shocked.
https://ukfires.org/about-us/


> *About Us*
> UK FIRES is a major research programme, comprising a consortium of subscribing industrial partners from resource-intensive sectors working with academics from Cambridge, Imperial College, Oxford, Bath, Nottingham and Strathclyde who are funded from 2019-2024 by a £5m programme grant from the EPSRC.



Funded by arms length division of state Our beginnings - EPSRC website

The state using the state to justify state policy, existence, manipulation, intervention, programming et al for the good of the state.
Nothing new there then!


----------



## Jd755 (May 18, 2021)

More from the solutions needing problems Klaus Schwabs WEF twitter feed.
Screenshots as twitter no longer embeds on here
Pay attention to the 'missing opportunities' quadrant!







https://twitter.com/wef/status/1394503048936968194​


----------



## Citezenship (May 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> More from the solutions needing problems Klaus Schwabs WEF twitter feed.
> Screenshots as twitter no longer embeds on here
> Pay attention to the 'missing opportunities' quadrant!
> 
> ...


Starting to look like the toilet paper crisis is a pre market campaign for the coming green crisis.

I remember reading(although i can't prove it now) that after Al Gore's "An Inconvenient Truth" video that he started buying up all the premium beach front properties on the Gulf coast who's prices had just tanked because of his video....

For some reason the image of the *ouroboros comes to mind.*

*

*​


----------



## Oracle (May 19, 2021)

Silveryou said:


> *"Proof" *that Putin is a Jewish homosexual actor
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPqOc4lOYuk_



Oh that was hilarious ,thanks for the big laugh. I kept waiting for him to break out into some funky moves every time he rounded a corner!


----------



## Safranek (Jul 13, 2021)

From “Event 201” to “Cyber Polygon”: The WEF’s Simulation of a Coming “Cyber Pandemic”​Here is a very well researched article about the Cyber Polygon events of 2020/21. Its a bit long but well worth the read for anyone wanting to be aware of the players and circumstances involved. In this respect you'll be surprised who the key initiators, controllers of the scenario are. No spoilers. The list of agencies and their representatives speaks for itself.

I wanted to post some key quotes but there are just too many so I suggest reading the whole thing and for those with time on their hands, you can extract them for further discussion.

The overall mood suggests that our present plandemic is but a 'crisis light' compared to the real one about to be unleashed upon the unsuspecting public.

From “Event 201” to “Cyber Polygon”: The WEF’s Simulation of a Coming “Cyber Pandemic”


----------



## Silveryou (Jul 19, 2021)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiYDyoGI8dU_


----------



## Oracle (Jul 29, 2021)

Safranek said:


> From “Event 201” to “Cyber Polygon”: The WEF’s Simulation of a Coming “Cyber Pandemic”​Here is a very well researched article about the Cyber Polygon events of 2020/21. Its a bit long but well worth the read for anyone wanting to be aware of the players and circumstances involved. In this respect you'll be surprised who the key initiators, controllers of the scenario are. No spoilers. The list of agencies and their representatives speaks for itself.
> 
> I wanted to post some key quotes but there are just too many so I suggest reading the whole thing and for those with time on their hands, you can extract them for further discussion.
> 
> ...


So my prediction of 7/7/21 heralding an attack on the internet was correct after all.



Silveryou said:


> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZiYDyoGI8dU_



Oh Silveryou ,did you really have to! That's the grossest thing I've seen recently. :Vomitface:
A perfect example of mk ultra she is too poor thing.


----------



## pushamaku (Aug 5, 2021)

What’s REALLY behind the war on home ownership?



> The incipient “Great Reset” is a multi-faceted beast. We talk a lot about vaccine passports and lockdowns and the Covid-realated aspects – and we should – but there’s more to it than that.
> 
> Remember, they want you to _“own nothing and be happy”_. And right at the top of the list of things you definitely shouldn’t own, is your own home.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 5, 2021)

Home ownership is an illusion. All anyone has is a permission slip to use the LAND for a specific purpose. That permssion comes from begging the landholder, the state, which holds the register. Over here it is called the Land Registry.
Were it ever possible to own 'a home' as in the land in then compulsory purchase would be impossible.


----------



## JohnNada (Aug 5, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Home ownership is an illusion. All anyone has is a permission slip to use the LAND for a specific purpose. That permssion comes from begging the landholder, the state, which holds the register. Over here it is called the Land Registry.
> Were it ever possible to own 'a home' as in the land in then compulsory purchase would be impossible.


If anyone believes they own their home, just stop paying taxes on the property and see what happens. You will find out who owns your home very quickly.


----------



## pushamaku (Aug 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Home ownership is an illusion. All anyone has is a permission slip to use the LAND for a specific purpose. That permssion comes from begging the landholder, the state, which holds the register. Over here it is called the Land Registry.
> Were it ever possible to own 'a home' as in the land in then compulsory purchase would be impossible.


Agreed but the article is about the disparity of wages vs the cost of such housing that has been rising more and more over the decades and making it all but impossible for the new waves of wage slaves to "own" anything let alone an expensive product that is a house.


----------



## Nezumi (Aug 6, 2021)

JohnNada said:


> If anyone believes they own their home, just stop paying taxes on the property and see what happens. You will find out who owns your home very quickly.


except when you know true law you dont have to pay tax , have a driving license etc, all new law is pretty much just a policy for a coropration which you dont have to comply unless you are willfully part of the "corporation"  its been done and has to be in the correct way or you will be taken for a fool and "criminal" .

True law is more like when the wild west was around, why do you think two men could agree to have a shootout and the winner not be "arrested" ,  people say "oh there was no law back then right? ", or " it was just all a wild mess" hmm then why were there sheriffs , jail's  and wanted posters of bandits with money of thier head.

Maritime Admiralty Law - Corporate State  - to get more of an understanding


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 6, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Agreed but the article is about the disparity of wages vs the cost of such housing that has been rising more and more over the decades and making it all but impossible for the new waves of wage slaves to "own" anything let alone an expensive product that is a house.


Some perspective.
Back in 1910/11 the house I am sat in was built and sold. It was sold for £110 so it cost much less to build.
Back in 1987 I bought the exact same house for £17,500.
Point being it is the value of measure that is being constantly decreased over time.
There was no way for me as a skilled and qualified tradesman in 1987 to afford the £17,5000 asking price. A death pledge (mortgage) was required.
It was the same for the original purchasers. They too required a mortgage to afford the £110 agreed sale price.
For most of the time the house has existed  it has been claimed, not owned, by a bank.

All kindly uncle Klaus is doing is telling people what is already going on and has been since commerce was invented. Why now though?
Well my take is the population at large has been sufficiently dumbed down by tech that he truth can be posted large with  few paying it any heed and in some weird and wonderful way this act pleases whatever god or gods the people running this hell follow.


----------



## Nezumi (Aug 6, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Well my take is the population at large has been sufficiently dumbed down by tech that he truth can be posted large with  few paying it any heed and in some weird and wonderful way this act pleases whatever god or gods the people running this hell follow.


Good thought , I once read a something about "illuminati" rules and one of them was how they have to tell publicly tell you what thier plans are but in a subtle way , for example they gave us clues 9/11 was going to happen before it did etc.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 6, 2021)

The people who are likely running this hell have neither name nor title. The named people are all actors aka liars pretending to be something they are not for reasons unknown.
Seems blindingly obvious that people have been dumbed down by tech to the point where they no longer consider the only religion of earth, Authority let alone question it. I may have mentioned it before but all the Authority does is manufacture a feeling of lack. Even in the face of proof everywhere there is no such thing as lack as in truth abundance abounds.
FWIW and I am losing the will quite honestly., the rot set in when the 365 calendar came into existence. This single act changed the abundant existence into one of manufactured lack.
What Uncle Klaus and all the other names populating this thread and the 'priesthood' of the Authority Religion are doing is coming out of the closet so sure are they that people will tick tock along with whatever the Authority Religion pumps into them. The single device that has made this possible is the mobile computer everyone and their dog carries with them day and night "just in case of an emergency", yes the dumbing down device has made people that stupid to the point where they will happily accept a broken arm or leg IF they can save their device from damage.

So it's going digital, crypto yada yada apparently according to all crystal ball gazers. The fear of lack is being ramped up and up, if you do not have X you cannot have Y is the basic premise the Authority Priests and their disciples are pushing at every opportunity. Not that they have to try very hard of at all as the stupid have critical mass as evidenced by walking down any street and watching how many cling to the device for their illusion of life served up by the Authority Religion.

To be a member of said religion you have to lie yourself and be something you are not, never can be a citizen.

All of it sits within the 365 calendar but folks will no more ditch that than they will their mobile devices or their belief in Authority.
I have no answers to any of it. I thought I did but though I know what I am not I am nowhere near figuring out what I am, where I am, why I am let alone what here is or why I am here.
If asteroids/comets/space were real I would hope one lands before my expiry date comes around as that would be something to experience never mind a bucket list!


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 6, 2021)

DanFromMN said:


> So?  What do we do about it?  I have no idea.


The Davo's group are a criminal cabal and it's time people recognized what a direct threat they represent. Nobody is safe as long as unrestricted accumulation of wealth is allowed.  These people are psychologically no different than the criminals of the past that seized control over nation states.  Only now they have the ability to seize control over the globe and that is what they are engaged in doing.

Every policeman knows that a sociopath can only be stopped one of two ways.  It is that simple and it's hard fact to face that no nation state is going to do anything for the people of this planet. The people must now either save themselves using their own hands or perish under the jack boots of the Billionaires of the Davo's Group.

Of course Klaus and company know this too and that is what the Covid Vaccine is actually all about.

I want to point out that every single person who has been vaxed is now a walking self reporting transmitter. I would urge people to remember this from now on:  No vaccinated person can hide any secret.  You should no longer consider any vaccinated individual as capable of remaining silent. No confidential information should be considered safe once a vaccinated person hears it no matter what.


Nezumi said:


> except when you know true law you dont have to pay tax , have a driving license etc, all new law is pretty much just a policy for a coropration which you dont have to comply unless you are willfully part of the "corporation"  its been done and has to be in the correct way or you will be taken for a fool and "criminal" .
> 
> True law is more like when the wild west was around, why do you think two men could agree to have a shootout and the winner not be "arrested" ,  people say "oh there was no law back then right? ", or " it was just all a wild mess" hmm then why were there sheriffs , jail's  and wanted posters of bandits with money of thier head.
> 
> Maritime Admiralty Law - Corporate State  - to get more of an understanding


Uh huh, and just see how your life develops thereafter~

Not to be a butt to you, but...
You need to exercise caution. Yes there are video's of people challenging judges. However, if you think they are going to allow you to escape you've another thing coming. This is not a forgiving nor forgetful gang of criminals.

There are many, many, many, accounts of highly suspicious consequences that have appeared in the lives of trouble makers and or anyone who has presented themselves as roadblocks or impediments in any way to the goals or objects of this cabal. This is organized crime beyond anything ever know before. They are every bit as ruthless and vindictive as any other monster that history has revealed. Challenging their rule is a direct threat which they do not take lightly.

These people have access to manpower and technology beyond the imagination of most people and they do not use it for peaceful purposes. If you challenge their stooges there will be payback. You're not going win going against these people through convention.  If you try they will do a drive by on you, your or your life, they will hurt anyone you know, destroy your reputation, kill your pets, murder your family members, and any other of a thousand other possibilities. Challenging the rule of one of their stooges is very serious and you need to know that.


----------



## DanFromMN (Aug 7, 2021)

Very reassuring thanks.


----------



## Nezumi (Aug 7, 2021)

Dielectric said:


> Uh huh, and just see how your life develops thereafter~
> 
> Not to be a butt to you, but...
> You need to exercise caution. Yes there are video's of people challenging judges. However, if you think they are going to allow you to escape you've another thing coming. This is not a forgiving nor forgetful gang of criminals.
> ...



I've never paid tax a day in my life lol ( I rent out rooms and property privately ) , apart from when I buy products etc. You'll be amazed that words in the legal dictionary dont equivalent with the same meaning in the traditional dictionary. but i get whay you mean, dont mess with them, though it dosnt mean you have to fall for all thier tricks,they have to follow certain rules also they can't just "control" you completely  unless you let them


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 7, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> I've never paid tax a day in my life lol ( I rent out rooms and property privately ) , apart from when I buy products etc. You'll be amazed that words in the legal dictionary dont equivalent with the same meaning in the traditional dictionary. but i get whay you mean, dont mess with them, though it dosnt mean you have to fall for all thier tricks,they have to follow certain rules also they can't just "control" you completely  unless you let them



Don't misunderstand me: I'm not saying don't confront evil. I'm counting on everyone to confront evil. I used that movie clip for two reasons. One, it is about confronting true evil and second it is about having to confront evil that was made by self described do gooder's.

It's always the do-gooder's whom seem so stupid and gullible that they think a new law is a good thing, but that's not the case, many laws have enabled evil to thrive. Ya notice that although I used a clip from the movie; "The Untouchables" that the only reason organized crime grew was because of a law that supposedly was about doing something good?

The two greatest evils are laws and taxes. "The more laws, the less justice."
Marcus Tullius Cicero Quotes

For every law that is created there are hundreds of codes and regulations that written. The laws don't show up on the front door but the codes do, the regulator's of the regulations do, and of course then taxes are justified as a necessary need to enforce the new laws.

I just read an article where some imbecile stooge for the system said that criticizing Dr. Fauci should be classified as a hate crime. That is only possible because of so-called hate speech laws. Those laws were engineered so that stooges could act as tools. Laws are fundamentally evil and people who lived through totalitarianism know it. Only a naive fool would think that this so called professor just happened to get his fascist ideology published. The point is that the hate speech laws enabled the subsequent call to outlaw or charge people with crimes for being critical of an appointed public official, and it should be obvious that this is not accidental.
Baylor Professor Says Criticism of Fauci Should Be Prosecuted as a ‘Hate Crime’

A lot of people I've talked with say things like; " I don't want to live my life in fear."  If you don't want to live your life in fear then do something about it, otherwise all you're doing is pretending there isn't any reason to fear.


----------



## Nick Weech (Aug 7, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Found this article and thought it was too excellent not to share in these trying times.
> 
> https://www.thelibertybeacon.com/klaus-schwab-and-his-great-fascist-reset/


Patrick Wood: it used to be Technocracy Now, changed to Technocracy News and Trends

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lX7uFAsvpn8_


Good article: Know the Opposition


----------



## Oracle (Aug 9, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> What’s REALLY behind the war on home ownership?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometime before 2010, the Australian government brought in a thing called "first home buyers bonus". This specifically targeted young people and lower income renting families. If you took out a mortgage and bought a home they gave you something like 14,000 dollars to get you started. Enough for the deposit these folk would never have had at that point in their lives. I remember being furious and thinking how do you think these people will ever be able to afford to keep up the payments and still live a happy life. So many fell for it.
So many destroyed lives now and the real estate market and rental market are completely unaffordable for so many today.
Of course it jacked up the already huge real estate bubble and the government boasted of how it had created so many new jobs in construction following the 2007 global financial crash.

Before that they had introduced the "baby bonus". Again all the lower income people started having babies they couldn't afford, and in many cases didn't even want just to get that handful of "free money" much of it going into alcohol and gambling instead of the childrens welfare.
So many children now in the world suffering as a result.
I remember some minister for something or other laughing his head off on the tv saying "have more babies!"

I could cry for all those Innocents, both the now adults and the children they've brought into this collapsing world.


----------



## Dielectric (Aug 9, 2021)

About ten or twelve years ago I looked at buying a house for the first time in a half century. Thank God I didn't, but at the time the housing market here is the US was just peaking and so I was thinking maybe, so went and looked into getting a loan and the banks said sure deal, we will give ya line of credit for 230 thousand. Well I about fell off my chair since I was working then as a glorified security guard, well paid but not that well paid for God's Sake.

Ok so now about a month ago I did a quick online preloan deal and now after the real estate collapse and me being on social security they said I would qualify for a 14 thousand dollar loan.  Lol~  Excuse me but I was thinking about buying a house for myself, not a dog house for the dog.  I've never ever had a bank loan me money for anything. I've had new cars, all kinds of crap, and all of the financed stuff was financed by credit unions. I have no idea how banks have survived this long. Just a bunch of criminals.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 17, 2021)

Go on!
You know you want to!
Etc etc



> Don’t waste your money and make him and bezos even richer here’s a free PDF of Covid19 The Great Reset




_View: https://twitter.com/lovesoulhealer/status/1427487302293590016_


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 19, 2021)

Uncle Klaus's pdf/book reads like it was written by a computer program. Hard work to say the least but ploughing through it when the mood takes.
Meanwhile...

Clock the sign




Seems plain does it not?
COMMITTED TO IMPROVING THE STATE OF THE WORLD.

How about if it was written like this 
Committed to improving The  State of The World.

See why its printed in ALL CAPS now?

I'll make it a bit more obvious .
Committed to improving *The State of the World.*

There is the name of the world order whose people are running the shitshow we get sold as life.


----------



## matematik (Aug 21, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Home ownership is an illusion. All anyone has is a permission slip to use the LAND for a specific purpose. That permssion comes from begging the landholder, the state, which holds the register. Over here it is called the Land Registry.
> Were it ever possible to own 'a home' as in the land in then compulsory purchase would be impossible.



Is there any country in the world with a land/property ownership system that meets kd-755's standards of ownership? I'm genuinely curious.

I'm guessing even if there was no government, no law and absolute anarchy you would still say ownership of anything is an illusion because someone bigger and badder could just come along and take it from you and then they're the "owner" until someone bigger and badder takes it from them?

I find your views a bit contradictory, because one minute you seem like a "freeman of the land" anarchic type who argues that the government has no right to impose law, taxes, etc, on people who do not consent to them. Yet now you are saying you can never own anything because you must comply with taxes, laws, etc.

And if the concept of ownership and any rights we think we have is nothing but an illusion, then surely the Great Reset would be a good thing and an improvement because nothing would really change yet at least we might be entitled to some basic necessities under the new system like in a Communist state?

Because surely all the current system does is give people the illusion of ownership and freedom, yet lets them starve and/or freeze to death when it all goes wrong?


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> Is there any country in the world with a land/property ownership system that meets kd-755's standards of ownership?


Not my standards old fruit. It's the way it is if you bother to look beyond the headlines.
I didn't for decades. I watched my parents leave this reality and lo they left behind everything they felt they owned including their bodies. When you and I die we too will leave everything we feel think or know we own here.
If that'truth  doesn't shake the drapes from the mind nothing will.



matematik said:


> I'm guessing even if there was no government, no law and absolute anarchy you would still say ownership of anything is an illusion


Yes indeedy. See above.



matematik said:


> Yet now you are saying you can never own anything because you must comply with taxes, laws, etc.


Either I am terrible at explaining what I want to say or you are reading things into things that are not there.
Don't believe a word of anything I or anyone else writes go check things out for yourself, if you are so moved.



matematik said:


> we might be entitled to some basic necessities under the new system


Look old fruit the thing is who is going to entitle you?
How do you prove your entitlement?
Do you beg for it or is it awarded by whatever authority is dishing out entitlements?



matematik said:


> Because surely all the current system does is give people the illusion of ownership and freedom, yet lets them starve and/or freeze to death when it all goes wrong?


Yes indeedy.

Edit to fix typo


----------



## fega72 (Aug 21, 2021)

matematik said:


> And if the concept of ownership and any rights we think we have is nothing but an illusion, then surely the Great Reset would be a good thing and an improvement because nothing would really change yet at least we might be entitled to some basic necessities under the new system like in a Communist state?


You do not want a real experience in a communist state. I know what it is and I definitely don't want it to be the new normal!


----------



## Jd755 (Oct 28, 2021)

"ALL TOGETHER NOW" remember1997?

Well here are 25,000 useful WEF idiots. Named if not shamed.

The twitter thread

_View: https://twitter.com/ThreadsIrish/status/1447847780182069249_​


The .csv file available until 2nd November.


----------



## luddite (Oct 28, 2021)

Downloaded. That is really a list of losers who want to change other people's lives because they have no life!


----------



## alltheleaves (Oct 28, 2021)

luddite said:


> Downloaded. That is really a list of losers who want to change other people's lives because they have no life!


The people who have no lives are the blind who unquestionably obey.

Whether through willful ignorance or cognitive incompetence...if only the proles werent so dmm dim.

Thanks for the wef file.

More Schwab info here.
Klaus Schwab: Can’t find his parents’ names listed anywhere online, but his wife, Hilde, may provide clues to the Great Resetter’s past.


----------



## Safranek (Oct 28, 2021)

Here's a great video explaining the Pyramid of Ownership and it's connection to the WEF.

This is the kind of video to send to your 'asleep at the wheel' friends and relatives to ease them into the reality they live in. The guy is a great narrator with a very pleasant demeanor who leads you through the deception in a nice and elegant way.  I hope the video succeeds in going viral before YT decides to do damage control.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNg3Vnfu4Pk_


----------



## matematik (Nov 10, 2021)

There's been a lot in the media lately about "migrants" massing on the Belarus-Poland border and attacking Polish authorities trying to stop them. The obvious question no one is asking is why is Belarus and Russia just allowing this to happen? At least it seems the obvious question to me.

Is weaponising mass immigration part of Russia's Eurasianist agenda? Personally I think the reason no one is asking this is because the sort of people who are annoyed about mass immigration into Europe almost always see Russia as the "saviour" of "the West", so they are not prepared to question Russia's actions or look at their actions objectively. I believe this is a big mistake as Russia is a key player in the NWO and the "Great Reset". Russia is not the saviour they believe it to be, put simply.


----------



## Silveryou (Nov 10, 2021)

matematik said:


> There's been a lot in the media lately about "migrants" massing on the Belarus-Poland border and attacking Polish authorities trying to stop them. The obvious question no one is asking is why is Belarus and Russia just allowing this to happen? At least it seems the obvious question to me.
> 
> Is weaponising mass immigration part of Russia's Eurasianist agenda? Personally I think the reason no one is asking this is because the sort of people who are annoyed about mass immigration into Europe almost always see Russia as the "saviour" of "the West", so they are not prepared to question Russia's actions or look at their actions objectively. I believe this is a big mistake as Russia is a key player in the NWO and the "Great Reset". Russia is not the saviour they believe it to be, put simply.


As much as the West is certainly the main actor in the mass migration of people. Soros lives in Umerikahh, while he cannot enter Russia. Russia recently put under arrest the director of Open Russia of the Open Society Foundation, the organization which promotes illegal immigration in Europe and the West. I'm certain Soros is well accepted in Britain too.


----------



## matematik (Nov 20, 2021)

The Rittenhouse case in the US seems almost intended to accelerate the civil war agenda. I thought it was odd that he was cleared of the gun offenses, because it seemed pretty clear that he was objectively guilty of that. It's like they are trying to encourage people to carry guns at protests/riots, and this verdict will certainly encourage it I think. 

By throwing that charge out, the judge is basically saying "it's your right to carry whatever weapon you want in public, even if you don't have a permit for it or legally own it" and I think there's a lot of Americans who will gladly oblige.


----------



## trismegistus (Nov 20, 2021)

This thread isn’t a carte blanche to discuss current events - please try to keep the discussion limited to connections to Klaus/WEF.


----------



## Safranek (Feb 26, 2022)

Here's an interesting video regarding the 'man of the thread' and his cunning plans - by  the Amazing Polly.

The couple of minutes starting at *8:56* is classic.



_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/3Jrc2ojV4atS/_


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 6, 2022)

The real World Wide Web 
https://mobile.twitter.com/members_forum


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 11, 2022)

Nothing to see here, move along, move along.


_View: https://mobile.twitter.com/ChristineEasda1/status/1502276582270029828?cxt=HHwWiMC-ifOllNkpAAAA_


----------



## matematik (Mar 11, 2022)

I find it odd why most even in the "truther" community totally reject the idea that "the West" and Russia are both NWO and two sides of the same coin. Most genuinely seem to believe Russia is anti-NWO despite much evidence to the contrary.

I guess the idea that all the world's governments are controlled by the cabal and that there is no real resistance, just fake resistance is too bleak a prospect even for most "truthers" to consider.

There might possibly be a few small, economically insignificant countries that are not controlled or only semi-controlled by the cabal, but I do not believe that a country as large and economically significant as Russia would get away with not having a pro-NWO government and looking at Russia's history there is no doubt that it is a country deeply under cabal control.


----------



## Jd755 (Mar 12, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> The real World Wide Web
> https://mobile.twitter.com/members_forum


Bloody hell that disappeared quickly.

A thought struck me, odd I know. As the WEF is the current 'devil in de skies' placing its 'demons' in all the right places to carry out some hidden from prying eyes master plan that will lead to all levels of Armageddon for 'the masses' or 'the normies' and indeed 'the truthers' in short everyone barring the 'demons; and their 'master' what if the WEF is only the digital age branding of the same cult?

There are of course the usual suspects of three by twos, masons, jesuits rolling through the wastelands of western history or so we are lead to believe. Add in the 13 families stuff, the alphabet secret societies, the pharma military industrial complex, all religions. aristocracy & royalty have I missed any?
As for such things outside of 'the west' I am not ashamed to say I know not their names or whether they existed exist or not. Probably do but no guarantees

But what if all of these things are just the same thing ticking along in the shadow for time immemorial shaping society in its image which seems to be getting a massive kick out of death and destruction and pass the need for it along the generations?
What if its all fake and there is no 'devil' and thus no disciples?
What if its just humans making shit up as they go along?

It seems beyond doubt from this dive into the World Economic Forum by the many contributors to this thread that the society were are told is civilised is anything but. A true inversion of reality if ever there was one. Its people universally lie it seems about everything including who they really are. 
It is in every sense a sick society that maintains itself by scaring the living daylights out of enough people to consent to it and giving enough people shiny trinkets be it cash, power, control or fancy titles or uniforms or any combination of so that they will willingly carry out things they know are intrinsically wrong. Better the devil you know so too speak where the devil you know is their own self!

It seems to be an impossibility to establish the truth of anything in regards any part of the society historical academics and archaeologists tell us once existed as impossible as establishing the truth in regards all the Atlantis, Lemuria, Phoneician, Sumerians etc etc.
Hell we have no way to prove the Romans were not Normans rebranded when they lived what they did or didn't do. 
Even World War 2 is not the thing we are told it was. I only know that from speaking with living humans who took part in it or lived through it. All are now dead so I cannot question them more.

Coming bang up to date it was clear to a lot of people in this forum that Coronavirus and Covid19 were fakes. It is clear to many the event in the Ukraine is not war as the society tells us War is. It is also clear to many that all apparent sides at a certain level in the cult hierarchy bat for the same team. This Zelensky is a statesman and Putin is a devil and visa versa stupidity seems to have been rife throughout the history we are told about.
Churchill statesman Hitler the devil is the pairing I have looked into in the most depth as the events they are said to gave instigated were events my parents and grandparents and their neighbours lived through and I had the opportunity to talk with them and frankly they were nothing more than front men. 
The current pairing are exactly the same thing.

We are pattern recognisers and notice pattern almost without realising it. The pattern that repeats across my lifetime is a hierarchy is in existence mostly if not completely hidden from view in plain sight most likely. Over that is another faux hierarchy of countries and nations. Over that is another faux hierarchy of authority characters played by real living actors. The final overlay of fake hierarchy is the government or the state the financial the religion.

I feel we intrinsically see this but we are taught from birth to consent to the rule of hierarchy be it from parents older siblings or a wider array of family. Matriarch and Patriarch Mother and Father all words used on the infant us in all innocence that set the primacy of hierarchy over us. We become comfortable under this for the most part. Taking it for granted for if we rebel against or have the temerity to question it punishment of some form is rained down be it by parent or state. 

The various layers employees all work relentlessly to keep as many people as possible in fear so they will subvert their innate knowing that ignoring their pattern recognition ability is not what they should be doing. It is this innate knowing that comes to the fore in a fair few which is why I would venture to suggest most of us are here on this forum reading and writing about things that the overwhelming majority have no interest in.

What can be done to expose the shadow people is something I know not. And to be perfectly honest if they were exposed on mainstream media all of it at the same instant I have the sad suspicion most would still not be interested and would seek to maintain the status quo where they feel most comfortable.
Its just like the legions who still cling to the illusion that putting an X on a piece of paper is the only thing that makes things better and if only the right people could be got into place in the hierarchy all will be well.

Despite many decades of lives lived proving this to be an illusion most go with it for no other reason than "Its what you are supposed to do".


----------



## Silveryou (Mar 12, 2022)

matematik said:


> I find it odd why most even in the "truther" community totally reject the idea that "the West" and Russia are both NWO and two sides of the same coin. Most genuinely seem to believe Russia is anti-NWO despite much evidence to the contrary.


Where is the evidence? A couple photos with some rabbi? And who are these 'truthers' you mention? What is a 'truther community' by the way?

Russia was taken inside the modern world back in 1917, when there was a coup made by Jews with western Jewish money and now called a revolution. The Western capital is still in the West and is now against Russia because the fish slipped out of the net when Putin became president. These are facts supported by the various actions taken in these years by the Russian administartion.
Under which rocks did you guys lived in these years to not ever see what was going on and then make up fancy stories about 'ca-balls'?

edit: by the way, if there exists a 'truther community' then I'm gonna call out the 'nothing-is-truther community', composed by those who believe in nothing but have always an opinion founded on... nothing.


----------

